# Enhanced Autopilot Trial



## Dr. J

TMC is reporting this as news, though I don't see a date of publication on the Tesla site:
Enhanced Autopilot Trial

[Moderator: please move thread to appropriate forum, if needed.]

From TMC:

Enhanced Autopilot features will automatically be downloaded to cars after they receive software update 2018.28.1 or later. Owners will receive an in-car notification that the trial has started, then will be prompted with the option to "Enable" Autopilot features. Owners can activate or disable certain Autopilot features at any point during the trial.

From tesla.com:

The Enhanced Autopilot trial provides you with the opportunity to experience our latest driver assistance features for 14 days, at no cost. This includes access to Autosteer, Traffic Aware Cruise Control, Auto Lane Change, Summon and Autopark.
By opting into the trial, you'll be able to activate (or disable) the full suite of Enhanced Autopilot functionality from your car's touchscreen.
You will have the option to purchase permanent Autopilot functionality via the car's touchscreen or through your Tesla Account at any time during or after the trial.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

They should make a lot of money off of this!


----------



## 96s46p

Anybody who gets this let us know if you can dismiss it and access it again from autopilot settings screen.


----------



## firelegend

I want the trial so bad though! I just want to show all my friends summon lol.


----------



## LUXMAN

Has anyone gotten this yet? I got 28.1 a week ago and haven't seen this yet


----------



## psyrob

same here, got 28.1 a week ago and no trial of autopilot yet


----------



## Fabian Luque

Got 28.5 on Saturday still no news about the trial.


----------



## LUXMAN

Has anyone heard anything this week about an EAP trial?


----------



## webdriverguy

LUXMAN said:


> Has anyone heard anything this week about an EAP trial?


Not yet. I am waiting for this too.


----------



## stheo

Just received the trial message this morning on my Model 3 after a failed updated last night. I'm waiting to start the trial until I need to drive the car.

This is going to be difficult to not upgrade to the EAP feature after trying it out.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Started my 14-day EAP trial this morning... didn't have much option really.

Screen pop-up was there when I opened up the car this morning and stated it is included with your recent software update (likely to gather tons of extra user/vehicle data).

If you clicked the "not now" option it said you would be ending your trial early and car would need to be powered down/restarted, and who's got time for that..... so I'm in trial now. 

Not sure if it's really a one chance offer, but either way I don't have an extra $6k laying around to throw at it even IF I was interested. Will prob go play with summon at lunch though haha.


----------



## webdriverguy

stheo said:


> Just received the trial message this morning on my Model 3 after a failed updated last night. I'm waiting to start the trial until I need to drive the car.
> 
> This is going to be difficult to not upgrade to the EAP feature after trying it out.
> 
> View attachment 13568


Nice. Which firmware version are you on?


----------



## stheo

webdriverguy00 said:


> Nice. Which firmware version are you on?


I'm currently on 2018.28.3.


----------



## Technical48

Got the trial this morning. Used it on my morning commute. Given the experience on today's drive in to work I'm glad I saved $5k by not getting it.

Within 5 minutes of enabling autosteer my car panicked because the car ahead of me slowed. Autosteer attempted to change lanes to the left suddenly even though there was a car in my blindspot to the left. I knew the car was there due to my own situational awareness. I also knew the car ahead of me was slowing for someone ahead of him turning off the main road and there was no danger of collision. Instead of autopilot protecting me I had to protect myself from autopilot! I continued to use it for the remainder of the commute but the experience was not relaxing at all. I was on edge the whole time it was engaged. It will have to improve tremendously before I consider laying out $6k for the option.

It also confirms my original supposition that $5k was a lot of money to pay for something I had never tested.


----------



## agastya

Received update 2018.32.2 3817fdd this morning, and a notification along with it that the 14-day autopilot trial is enabled.


----------



## MelindaV

Technical48 said:


> I also knew the car ahead of me was slowing for someone ahead of him *turning off the main road* and there was no danger of collision.


it should not be used on roads where you can turn - only divided freeways.


----------



## Technical48

MelindaV said:


> it should not be used on roads where you can turn - only divided freeways.


Where is that stated?

Edit: Nevermind. I see it's in the manual in the autosteer section. All the more reason the option is not worth $5k to me.


----------



## MelindaV

Technical48 said:


> Where is that stated?


in the manual, in the disclaimer you clicked accepting responsibility for it's use, on tesla's autopilot page for the few


tesla said:


> Warning: Autosteer is intended for use only on highways and limited-access roads with a fully attentive driver.


----------



## Technical48

MelindaV said:


> in the manual, in the disclaimer you clicked accepting responsibility for it's use, on tesla's autopilot page for the few


Yep, I see it. I also recall now that this requirement to be "fully attentive" is what convinced me to remove EAP from my configuration. If I'm required to be "fully attentive" I'll just drove the car myself and pocket the $5k.


----------



## Fishn4life

Received my 14 day trial this morning. Drove 70 miles on freeway and no real difference. I'll be trying out the Summon soon but need more time to evaluate the value. I'm guessing this is not that big of deal now but over the next year or two it will add enhancements that make it more attractive.


----------



## aquadoggie

Got the trial this morning as well. 28.5. Going to play with it this weekend.


----------



## MelindaV

Technical48 said:


> Yep, I see it. I also recall now that this requirement to be "fully attentive" is what convinced me to remove EAP from my configuration. If I'm required to be "fully attentive" I'll just drove the car myself and pocket the $5k.


as another driver on the road, I really appreciate that you were able to make that decision based on your own expectations and not try to make the thing responsible beyond its skillset


----------



## Technical48

There's definitely room for improvement. That being said I hope they do indeed improve the EAP experience because as a Tesla owner and shareholder I want this thing to be huge.
I'll keep trying it in situations that are more appropriate. I think this is a good excuse for a trip to IKEA this weekend!


----------



## Fabian Luque

Same here, received trial on 2018.28.3 this morning. Only tried auto parking and summon, both worked great. 

Will be testing autopilot this weekend coming back to NJ from Florida. 1000+ miles should prove to be a good test.


----------



## stheo

Just tried the Summon feature for the first time and I had trouble connecting to the car with the iOS app. I was able to finally connect after a few tries but it still did not perform up to my expectations.

I know the feature is in beta so I will do some more testing over the next couple weeks to see if I can fine tune my settings. 

It seems to me as the connectivity issue might be tied to my home's WiFi signal strengthen dropping near the garage where I was testing. 

I also noticed that when I was able to start summoning my car out of the garage that it failed right in the middle after evaluating its surroundings. I do also have HomeLink set up with the car but not enabled within the autopilot settings.


----------



## 96s46p

So you can't defer it? What happens if you click something other than Enable or "I do not want..."? Or just leave it on the screen?


----------



## ymilord

Do you have to apply the trial as soon as you get the prompt for the availability? Or can you wait until a later date?
The verbiage makes it seems like it only displays once- if you choose to not apply it reboots and goes about its business EAP-less.


----------



## GDN

stheo said:


> Just received the trial message this morning on my Model 3 after a failed updated last night. I'm waiting to start the trial until I need to drive the car.
> 
> This is going to be difficult to not upgrade to the EAP feature after trying it out.
> 
> View attachment 13568


That is definitely their plan. They want upgrades.


----------



## NJturtlePower

ymilord said:


> Do you have to apply the trial as soon as you get the prompt for the availability? Or can you wait until a later date?
> The verbiage makes it seems like it only displays once- if you choose to not apply it reboots and goes about its business EAP-less.


Yeah that's what I was mentioning above...not sure until somebody declines and reports back.


----------



## ymilord

It's all or nothing. It 'seems' to start when the message pops up.

The annoying thing is since the verbiage is vague my wife was getting into the car she did not press anything. And drove off. The EAP Trial screen covers everything while driving. Which means you can't use the navigation or use the music controls. The EAP Trial UI is set to appear on 'top'. They really, really, really want you to enable it.

We wanted to wait and try it during our road trip 3 weeks from now.


----------



## Point 3

Just got mine this morning too.
Works pretty well on the freeway


----------



## BobLoblaw

Has anyone received the latest software upgrade but didn't get the EAP trial? I got 32.2 last night, but never received the trial screen. At one point during the update I looked at the autopilot settings (maybe I screwed something up there) and it looked like Autosteer was listed...now today nothing regarding the free trial. 

So, think I may have got antsy and messed up my shot at the trial? Do you have to explicitly "deny" it in order to not receive it?

Just curious, road trip planned in a week and I'd love to test it out.


----------



## Norm Corriveau

Has any Canadian got the trial notification yet?


----------



## BobLoblaw

I read somewhere (maybe on TMC Canada) that some in Ontario seem to be getting it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Technical48 said:


> Yep, I see it. I also recall now that this requirement to be "fully attentive" is what convinced me to remove EAP from my configuration. If I'm required to be "fully attentive" I'll just drove the car myself and pocket the $5k.


I can safely say I love autopilot but didn't appreciate it until today. The most recent update failed and my car is stuck without autopilot until the update comes back through and completes.

After nearly 7 months of daily committing (~30 highway miles each way) today was my first day in that time period without autopilot. It flat out sucked (sorry for being blunt there). For anyone with a good sized daily highway commute autopilot is your ticket to a stress and strain reduction even if you don't realize you are stressed and strained.

I have already called Tesla 3 times and texted my mobile ranger to get the update expedited. I can't live without autopilot


----------



## RichEV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I can safely say I love autopilot but didn't appreciate it until today. The most recent update failed and my car is stuck without autopilot until the update comes back through and completes.
> 
> After nearly 7 months of daily committing (~30 highway miles each way) today was my first day in that time period without autopilot. It flat out sucked (sorry for being blunt there). For anyone with a good sized daily highway commute autopilot is your ticket to a stress and strain reduction even if you don't realize you are stressed and strained.
> 
> I have already called Tesla 3 times and texted my mobile ranger to get the update expedited. I can't live without autopilot


I'm curious how much of the stress reduction you would attribute to TACC and how much to autosteer? For me, the TACC gives me about 70-80% of the current full autopilot value. The steering is a nice bit of icing on the cake. As autosteer/FSD get better I expect I'll get a higher percentage of value from the non-TACC features.


----------



## GDN

What I have to say about EAP is so far it has handled every situation I would expect it to, but I have a trust factor and have to still get used to know it will handle all situations. Most of you know I don't get to drive the car too often as a daily driver, but I did this week one day and left work a bit early. I took the North Dallas Tollway home. 20 years ago we called it our autobahn, but alas way too many people have built and expanded into North Dallas and North of here. I took it further North than I normally would have as well - where it gets curvy and the speed limit is 70 MPH. I still keep my hands and feet close to where they should be. My first 4 or 5 miles were 20 to 60 MPH, stop and go and then big gaps. It did very well during that time because I was right behind another car. Then through the curves and Addison further North it opened up. I turned the speed down to about 65 to control just a bit, a car moved out of my way and it took off. Still heavy traffic but moving pretty fast. Topped a hill and traffic went from about 65 to 15 in nothing. I was prepared, but it handled it like a champ. It was on the brakes hard and kept the center of the lane. Crept along and then we all took off again. A big curve to the left that has a weird angle in the middle of it, again handled like a champ, but probably kept more to the left and closer to the wall than I would have liked.

So - I like EAP and it works and has done what it should, but I just have to keep my head in the drive while starting to trust it more.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

RichEV said:


> I'm curious how much of the stress reduction you would attribute to TACC and how much to autosteer? For me, the TACC gives me about 70-80% of the current full autopilot value. The steering is a nice bit of icing on the cake. As autosteer/FSD get better I expect I'll get a higher percentage of value from the non-TACC features.


That's an interesting question. I use TACC by itself maybe 1% of the time and TACC + Autosteer 99% of the time for my EAP miles.

I never took the time to think about which piece meant more to me but I think I would give it equal weight. To start going from nothing to TACC is huge. Going from TACC to Autosteer is probably incremental (as you said icing on the cake) but Autosteer makes it the total package. Highway miles are literally effortless.


----------



## processengr

Enabled mine today. Very nice. Really liked the adaptive cruise control. If they would only unbundle the cruise control, say for 1k, I would buy it.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> What I have to say about EAP is so far it has handled every situation I would expect it to, but I have a trust factor and have to still get used to know it will handle all situations. Most of you know I don't get to drive the car too often as a daily driver, but I did this week one day and left work a bit early. I took the North Dallas Tollway home. 20 years ago we called it our autobahn, but alas way too many people have built and expanded into North Dallas and North of here. I took it further North than I normally would have as well - where it gets curvy and the speed limit is 70 MPH. I still keep my hands and feet close to where they should be. My first 4 or 5 miles were 20 to 60 MPH, stop and go and then big gaps. It did very well during that time because I was right behind another car. Then through the curves and Addison further North it opened up. I turned the speed down to about 65 to control just a bit, a car moved out of my way and it took off. Still heavy traffic but moving pretty fast. Topped a hill and traffic went from about 65 to 15 in nothing. I was prepared, but it handled it like a champ. It was on the brakes hard and kept the center of the lane. Crept along and then we all took off again. A big curve to the left that has a weird angle in the middle of it, again handled like a champ, but probably kept more to the left and closer to the wall than I would have liked.
> 
> So - I like EAP and it works and has done what it should, but I just have to keep my head in the drive while starting to trust it more.


Ya shoulda taken it to 380 and made the little jog over to 289 and tested it up to the Red River, just to, ya know, test it out


----------



## LUXMAN

I am still waiting for any update


----------



## jwag

On 28.5 and got my 14-day EAP trial started yesterday.
Glad I got to test it out a good bit yesterday as I woke up to no EAP options this morning even after a reboot.
Wondering if Tesla cancelled it on others.


----------



## Technical48

processengr said:


> Enabled mine today. Very nice. Really liked the adaptive cruise control. If they would only unbundle the cruise control, say for 1k, I would buy it.


I agree 100%. In my testing so far I find the TACC implementation to be top-notch.


----------



## LUXMAN

I can now confirm you don’t need an update from 28.1 to get the trial. 
Had some errands to run this morning and the trial was on the screen, but still on 28.1. 

I tried it a little bit. Seems ok but really need some time on the highway so I will try it on the way to work tomorrow. 
However, for what I did try, it was constantly nagging for hands on the wheel even though I had my hand there. It was less comfortable than just driving. What I had to do to convince the car I was watching that is.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> I can now confirm you don't need an update from 28.1 to get the trial.
> Had some errands to run this morning and the trial was on the screen, but still on 28.1.
> 
> I tried it a little bit. Seems ok but really need some time on the highway so I will try it on the way to work tomorrow.
> However, for what I did try, it was constantly nagging for hands on the wheel even though I had my hand there. It was less comfortable than just driving. What I had to do to convince the car I was watching that is.


You're not not 32.2 ?! You have an earlier VIN than mine. Got my update yesterday and this morning the Trial popped up.


----------



## Quicksilver

So after the update...here is how I felt...


----------



## jwag

jwag said:


> On 28.5 and got my 14-day EAP trial started yesterday.
> Glad I got to test it out a good bit yesterday as I woke up to no EAP options this morning even after a reboot.
> Wondering if Tesla cancelled it on others.


Following up after speaking with Support - they are aware of the issue where the 14-day trial appears to end without warning.
They could only tell me it has affected a few machines and could not give me an ETA for a fix, but that it would be rectified for sure.


----------



## MelindaV

LUXMAN said:


> I am still waiting for any update
> 
> View attachment 13617


when did cookie monster get an iPhone?! I thought this was his phone.


----------



## SimonMatthews

We got the free EAP trial yesterday, so I started playing with summon. I turned on the auto Homelink. I reduced the bumper spacing and the side clearance (our garage is quite tight for the M3). 

It exited the garage perfectly, however, on the way back in, it stopped and triggered a door close before it was fully in the garage. Fortunately, I was standing by the garage door switch so I was able to prevent any damage, but still.... this could have been expensive!


----------



## HansL

Activated the EAP trial last night. Tested it a little. All good. Then this morning, poof, it's gone....


----------



## webdriverguy

Technical48 said:


> I agree 100%. In my testing so far I find the TACC implementation to be top-notch.


I agree as well. Got my trial today. I wish It would also start reading traffic lights.


----------



## webdriverguy

HansL said:


> Activated the EAP trial last night. Tested it a little. All good. Then this morning, poof, it's gone....


It should be there for 14 days


----------



## MelindaV

webdriverguy00 said:


> I agree as well. Got my trial today. I wish It would also start reading traffic lights.


which is why it is only intended for limited access divided highways, not surface streets


----------



## webdriverguy

MelindaV said:


> which is why it is only intended for limited access divided highways, not surface streets


I am aware of that but just in general it should read traffic lights as well. Also that let's me think they have a long way to go before level 4 autonomy.


----------



## HansL

webdriverguy00 said:


> It should be there for 14 days


Seems to be an issue/bug. There was a minor update this morning and for some reason the update wiped out the 14 day trial. TMC has a thread on it (6-7 people reporting the same issue).


----------



## ymilord

Whelp. That was short lived. We accepted the trial yesterday. Had an opportunity to try it this evening for a small road trip. The Autopilot UI tab looked the same as it did before the update. *shrug* Oh well.


----------



## Strangely

Mine also tried to close the door whilst the nose was underneath the door.


----------



## garsh

webdriverguy00 said:


> Also that let's me think they have a long way to go before level 4 autonomy.


Yep. Quite a while.


----------



## Kizzy

stheo said:


> Just tried the Summon feature for the first time and I had trouble connecting to the car with the iOS app. I was able to finally connect after a few tries but it still did not perform up to my expectations.
> 
> I know the feature is in beta so I will do some more testing over the next couple weeks to see if I can fine tune my settings.
> 
> It seems to me as the connectivity issue might be tied to my home's WiFi signal strengthen dropping near the garage where I was testing.
> 
> I also noticed that when I was able to start summoning my car out of the garage that it failed right in the middle after evaluating its surroundings. I do also have HomeLink set up with the car but not enabled within the autopilot settings.


FYI: All reports I've seen indicate that Summon works only via cellular data connection (and not via wifi).


----------



## Dr. J

webdriverguy00 said:


> I am aware of that but just in general it should read traffic lights as well. Also that let's me think they have a long way to go before level 4 autonomy.


My guess is that probably won't be part of EAP anyway, but rather part of FSD.


----------



## NR4P

Kizzy said:


> FYI: All reports I've seen indicate that Summon works only via cellular data connection (and not via wifi).


But your phone may be on WiFi and many have weak WiFi signals in garage and on driveways. So even if car is on LTE, if phone is on weak WiFi, that affects performance.

And for those with auto close problems, aside from Summon, I have auto open but not auto close enabled.
Sometimes if I am backing up and stop part way out, don't want that door closing too soon. And often times, if the door was up for other reasons when I enter the car, I sometimes don't want auto close to close it.

I find auto close to be a bit too much. There are times I just don't want it to work. So I appreciate when backing out of the garage, the Homelink menu drops down and I just tap the garage icon as I need to. But it is a personal preference.


----------



## bernie

webdriverguy00 said:


> It should be there for 14 days


It should be active for 14 days but many including myself have reported on TMC that they woke up the next day to AutoPilot missing in the app and the car. It's a known issue and Tesla is working to restore the free trial.


----------



## Reliev

from what I know you need to enable it right away, this could be a bug but you cant seem to put off the 14 day trial at least according to what ive seen on reddit.


----------



## webdriverguy

Kizzy said:


> FYI: All reports I've seen indicate that Summon works only via cellular data connection (and not via wifi).


Have to try that out. Only allowing summon via cellular data makes no sense to me.


----------



## jsanford

Received the invitation Friday morning before work. I used it only on the freeway, spouse tried it on arterial streets.

- It handled the freeway well. Most impressive is when it moved to the right of the lane to avoid some road debris: curled aluminum tubing. The car saw it before I did; I thought it was starting to drift. Least impressive were lane changes. If I turned on a signal and it was clear, the car would just go. I’d rather it blinked a couple of times to communicate my intentions to the other drivers.

- We were able to test summon on our driveway. While waiting to configure, we debated getting EAP specifically for summon so the car could back down and drive up our driveway. It has 8” clearance at the mirrors on each side at the narrowest point, where there is a chimney. The car couldn’t negotiate up the driveway around the chimney. It was interesting; we filmed its attempts. We might try again by starting in a different position to see if it helps.

I hope we didn’t lose the trial in last night’s update—we wanted to see the cowbell Easter egg!


----------



## Azthrillhouse

Technical48 said:


> Got the trial this morning. Used it on my morning commute. Given the experience on today's drive in to work I'm glad I saved $5k by not getting it.
> 
> Within 5 minutes of enabling autosteer my car panicked because the car ahead of me slowed. Autosteer attempted to change lanes to the left suddenly even though there was a car in my blindspot to the left. I knew the car was there due to my own situational awareness. I also knew the car ahead of me was slowing for someone ahead of him turning off the main road and there was no danger of collision. Instead of autopilot protecting me I had to protect myself from autopilot! I continued to use it for the remainder of the commute but the experience was not relaxing at all. I was on edge the whole time it was engaged. It will have to improve tremendously before I consider laying out $6k for the option.
> 
> It also confirms my original supposition that $5k was a lot of money to pay for something I had never tested.


I haven't had a scary moment, but I came to the same conclusion. I have about a 20 minute commute which is mostly freeway but opposite of the rush hour traffic flow - tapping my brakes is a rarity.

-Summon right now is a bit of a gimmick - I've tried to show it off a few times and connecting to Summon is brutally fussy. Could come in handy with a tight parking spot (not a common occurrence in my daily life) but otherwise seems more like a proof of concept.
-TACC & Autosteer are technically impressive, haven't had any issues, but the overall experience is questionable for me - I didn't feel safer or more relaxed by having to jimmy the steering wheel every minute while still maintaining full readiness to take over at a moment's notice. It actually stressed me out further since I didn't know when I could safely allow the car to do its thing (for example, when someone cut in front of me while using TACC, the car responded great but I was a nanosecond away from taking control). I suppose you have to learn to trust the system to get the benefit - that will take a while.
-Haven't had a chance to try Autopark, parallel parking "opportunities" are rare in Phoenix and I haven't seen the indicators kick in when backing into standard perpendicular parking spots.

I have a highway trip coming up Labor Day weekend, so that will give me an opportunity to use EAP a bit more, but for now, the trial has had the opposite effect that Tesla probably intended - I feel comfortable that I made the right decision to save my money. If the price was much lower (say $1500) I might be tempted, but at $5-6K, I'm not feeling the slightest urge to purchase. Still, I'm happy for the opportunity to try out the technology, as it is very impressive and I can't wait to see how it will be in 2-3 years.


----------



## Technical48

I used it yesterday on a 55 mile roundtrip using the expressways here in Orlando. I'm sorry to say, I was not at all impressed. I didn't find the experience to be at all relaxing. In fact, the car suddenly braked twice for no apparent reason. Luckily there was no one near me or I could have been rear-ended. My only guess as to why it braked is we were passing under an overhead sign in both cases. Perhaps it thought the sign was an obstacle on the road?

In general it was a lot less relaxing than just driving myself. I was on edge the whole time ready to intervene. For instance, I prefer to give myself maximum space when passing cars. If I'm passing a car on my right, I hug the line on my left. A few times I had to tug the wheel and disengage autosteer because it was getting too close to other cars for my comfort.

I'm not sure if I would even pay $1500 for the option let alone $6k. It also indicates to me that FSD is a pipe-dream.


----------



## LUXMAN

I tried it on the dark freeway this morning going to work. About 20 miles. I had to disconnect it several times as it was heading for the concrete barrier after passing a merge lane on my left from the Express lane in the middle of the freeway.

I have to agree with @Technical48 that so far I am on edge driving with it and not relaxed at all.
I didn't care for the TACC either in the light morning traffic. IT is smoother if I just drive and go around slower cars. I will try in heavier traffic as long as i have the trial but as things stand now, I am glad I didn't pay $5k for it.

Also, yesterday, my wife was my passenger and it put her on edge. Then we came upon stopped traffic and it it just kept going full highway speed. It did a great job earlier in the drive in a similar scenario, so that bothered me that it wasn't consistant in its reading of the traffic on a clear bright day


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Technical48 said:


> I used it yesterday on a 55 mile roundtrip using the expressways here in Orlando. I'm sorry to say, I was not at all impressed. I didn't find the experience to be at all relaxing. In fact, the car suddenly braked twice for no apparent reason. Luckily there was no one near me or I could have been rear-ended. My only guess as to why it braked is we were passing under an overhead sign in both cases. Perhaps it thought the sign was an obstacle on the road?
> 
> In general it was a lot less relaxing than just driving myself. I was on edge the whole time ready to intervene. For instance, I prefer to give myself maximum space when passing cars. If I'm passing a car on my right, I hug the line on my left. A few times I had to tug the wheel and disengage autosteer because it was getting too close to other cars for my comfort.
> 
> I'm not sure if I would even pay $1500 for the option let alone $6k. It also indicates to me that FSD is a pipe-dream.





LUXMAN said:


> I tried it on the dark freeway this morning going to work. About 20 miles. I had to disconnect it several times as it was heading for the concrete barrier after passing a merge lane on my left from the Express lane in the middle of the freeway.
> 
> I have to agree with @Technical48 that so far I am on edge driving with it and not relaxed at all.
> I didn't care for the TACC either in the light morning traffic. IT is smoother if I just drive and go around slower cars. I will try in heavier traffic as long as i have the trial but as things stand now, I am glad I didn't pay $5k for it.
> 
> Also, yesterday, my wife was my passenger and it put her on edge. Then we came upon stopped traffic and it it just kept going full highway speed. It did a great job earlier in the drive in a similar scenario, so that bothered me that it wasn't consistant in its reading of the traffic on a clear bright day


It's a mental thing. We have all been driving our cars for years and years and years. Even though you're remaining alert you are giving up control of your car to a computer. Once you get over the initial nervousness it's when you get the reduced nerves and stress from commuting.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It's a mental thing. We have all been driving our cars for years and years and years. Even though you're remaining alert you are giving up control of your car to a computer. Once you get over the initial nervousness it's when you get the reduced nerves and stress from commuting.


Well I will keep trying it out of course and see. Got another week and half.


----------



## Gavyne

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It's a mental thing. We have all been driving our cars for years and years and years. Even though you're remaining alert you are giving up control of your car to a computer. Once you get over the initial nervousness it's when you get the reduced nerves and stress from commuting.


Yup giving up control is hard. I keep hearing people taking over control when they "think" the car was going to do something bad. If you don't trust the system then obviously it won't work for you, and you're going to be stressed. There are things autopilot's good at, and things it isn't.

Autopilot does do some phantom braking with shadows, hopefully they can fix that with autopilot 9. It also isn't very good at merging lanes but have heard that's resolved with autopilot 9.

What autopilot is good at are lane keeping and TACC. If you aren't impressed by these, you should see just how bad other carmaker's lane keeping technology is at. Model 3 is light years ahead, especially when it comes to curves and hills. In fact it even performs better than Model S at lane keeping. Remember being close to a lane is not crossing it, which is what other cars do often.

As for TACC, if you want a more relaxing experiencing with TACC, try two things. 1) set your follow distance longer, 2) enable Chill mode. Chill mode will accelerate slower and will give you an overall easier experience as the car adjusts speed, and as it stops and goes. Model 3 is so powerful at accelerating of course you'll be uneasy when the computer is doing it for you. So try Chill mode if you have issues with the computer speeding the car up for you.

Anyways seeing how far autopilot has come along, and how far behind the other cars are at doing these things (including autopark and summoning), I'm not sure how anybody can be unimpressed with the technology.


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Once you get over the initial nervousness it's when you get the reduced nerves and stress from commuting.


Personally, I wouldn't trust Autopilot except on the simplest, best-marked interstates. If it gets too twisty, or the lines are fading, I'm not going to trust it.

Commuting is a bit different. I won't trust it the first several times. But eventually, I'll learn its idiosyncrasies and how it handles different parts of the roads I travel. Maybe at that point, I'll be able to relax a bit. Well, until I install a software update and have to confirm that autopilot behavior doesn't change much on the roads I travel.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> Personally, I wouldn't trust Autopilot except on the simplest, best-marked interstates. If it gets too twisty, or the lines are fading, I'm not going to trust it.
> 
> Commuting is a bit different. I won't trust it the first several times. But eventually, I'll learn its idiosyncrasies and how it handles different parts of the roads I travel. Maybe at that point, I'll be able to relax a bit. Well, until I install a software update and have to confirm that autopilot behavior doesn't change much on the roads I travel.


That's a fair assessment. I mean I've used it in low visibility rain and it was fantastic, but my 99% of the time use case is well marked highways.


----------



## raven66

I installed the autopilot trial this weekend. On my way to work this morning I tried to enable autopilot, but keep receiving a message that "cruise is not available." Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Fishn4life

Fishn4life said:


> Received my 14 day trial this morning. Drove 70 miles on freeway and no real difference. I'll be trying out the Summon soon but need more time to evaluate the value. I'm guessing this is not that big of deal now but over the next year or two it will add enhancements that make it more attractive.


OK, I've had some time to mess with it along with summon. I have to say driving 200+ miles on the hwy and streets that auto pilot is a pretty cool feature. Hwy is impressive but surprised someone hasn't invented a gripping device that simulates "hands on" steering wheel effect. The every 10-15 seconds requests for hands on wheel gets old, but I do understand it's beta and safety measures need to be in place. Not sure why it lets me drive several minutes on the streets without asking for hands on steering wheel? Maybe speed? 
Does not sense red lights / stop signs. Am I missing something with a setting? Summon is cool but obviously very limited and still in early stages. The thought of what it will become is what's exciting. I'm sure Tesla will gather lots of data from offering the 2 week trial which I'm sure most of us are happy to give them. Even though this has been a fun experience, I'm glad I did not spend the extra money for this feature. I'm sure it will be worth it at some point in time, just not there yet.


----------



## MelindaV

Fishn4life said:


> but surprised someone hasn't invented a gripping device that simulates "hands on" steering wheel effect.


there has been, and it was removed from the market for being dangerous


----------



## MelindaV

Fishn4life said:


> Does not sense red lights / stop signs. Am I missing something with a setting?


this is not part of EAP, but FSD, so no. you are not missing anything besides that is not an EAP feature.


----------



## Fishn4life

MelindaV said:


> this is not part of EAP, but FSD, so no. you are not missing anything besides that is not an EAP feature.


Copy that, thanks for clarifying


----------



## firelegend

Technical48 said:


> Where is that stated?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. I see it's in the manual in the autosteer section. All the more reason the option is not worth $5k to me.


I just want summon and auto park.. so I wish they would offer that for like 2k.... ugh.. I don't like the EAP either, I just found it stressful.


----------



## Vin

I think it takes a little time to get used to Autopilot and Adaptive cruise, but once you do, it's more about when to use it, like a tool, not a replacement for driving, because it's also too damn fun to drive the M3 manually.

However, there are 2 main situations where I think it's great and does relieve stress.

1. Stop and go traffic (TACC/Adaptive Cruise). Even if you're just in a line of cars for one stoplight it's very useful because I don't have to use any energy pressing brake, accelerator, or mentally guess when a car is moving. I just put my head back on the seat and when the car starts to move I just place one hand on the lower part of the steering wheel. Very relaxing, and it even works on hills by holding the brake in place.
Once you get used to this in this situation you will never want to manually be in stop and go, which tires you out.
Also, let's say you get a text and you just want to read it while in stop and go. Normally you would look down and possibly reply while traffic is stopped. However, you may be the person that people honk at when you look up to see the cars in front moved way ahead. With TACC, you look at your text and take your time because the car will tell you when it's time to move. That's a simple little thing, but makes a huge difference.

2. Stretches of Highway that are boring or when you don't mind taking a break from zooming past other cars 

Is EAP worth 5k? Not sure if at this moment it is, and I would personally like to have TACC and Autosteer as separate options, taking TACC only if I had to choose, only because I don't do a lot of highway driving, just a little.

I'm sure autosteer will get better but it's definitely useful on highways for simple stretches (even some sharp turns), and I rarely use autosteer on normal streets, which we aren't supposed to yet anyway.

My conclusion is TACC is great and I would not want to be without it, in fact I feel safer using that to follow cars in stop and go traffic rather than myself, and I'm a great driver with a great record. TACC just seems to know the right speed and distance without me having to stress about it.
In fact the few times I had the "accident alert" chime go off, was when I was manually driving, and I did see the potential accident (car stopped short a few cars ahead), but it would have been better if TACC was driving at that time.

Either way, Tesla definitely needs to improve autosteer and reach FSD, which they seem to be moving in the right direction, so I'm still excited for that.

Either way, you won't regret not getting EAP since the M3 is so fun to drive, however, I think TACC can help keep you safer in some situations and definitely relieves stress during my daily commute.


----------



## LUXMAN

Well I tried it on my commute home and had it on continuously for about 15 miles. It actually did very well, including the lane changes. 
That is until I intentionally signaled for a lane change to the right with someone in my blind spot. It went for it and I had to take over. But I have been getting more comfortable with it. Thinking...…$6k is steep though.....


----------



## LUXMAN

Interesting though. I was looking at the MyTesla page for Autopilot upgrade and it is $6k but the full self-driving says $5k. I thought we were gonna be grandfathered in on the FSD upgrade cost


----------



## Fabian Luque

I came back from a road trip to Florida from NJ. I got the trial on the way back from Florida and used it quite extensively. Here are the things that I noticed:

It's great for stop and go traffic. I got stuck in traffic in Washington and was very easy for the car to handle that situation.
I didn't trust the car breaking when approaching stopped cars in the highway. Since the car can't see that far it will slam on the brakes as soon as it detects the first stopped car.
Lane change works great most of the time.
When there's no car in the lane it changes quickly.
If it detects a car in front of you on the new lane, it waits until it has enough gap and then changes lanes.
If there's a car coming behind you on the new lane, it usually changes lanes and most times cuts the car off. I had to intervene a few times due to the car being too close. Other times it will cancel the change and return you to the your lane.

Autosteer works great when lines are clear. It does not work well when there are merging lanes or exit lanes, it's trying too hard to stay centered all the time.
TACC works great most of the time. It usually slams on the breaks when a car takes the empty space you've specified in front, it all depends on how fast the other car is entering the lane.
Autopark works great too, tested it a few times in a parking lot.
In summary, it shines in the intended use case but there's a learning curve where you need to understand what it can and cannot do and learn to trust it.

Not sure I'm ready to pay 6K for it, but I'll consider based on what v9 brings.


----------



## aquadoggie

I've used it sparingly, as I am not the primary driver, but I've honestly not really felt like it was a game changer for me. I'll mess with it some more this weekend, but for now, I'm glad I didn't drop an extra $5k. I would like to use it in stop and go traffic, but I'm rarely in that while driving the Model 3.


----------



## jdee2wheels

I've used the autopilot trial now for a pretty long road trip and a number of commutes. Here are my random thoughts:

It takes a few drives to become comfortable with how it works and where it is likely to have issues
Once you get used to it, it does reduce fatigue and can be a big help on the right road. You very much still have to be 100% alert and ready to take over, but it makes a big difference to not be making 1000s of small steering, braking and acceleration adjustments during a long ride
It seems like it would be great for stop and go traffic IF is wasn't so aggressive. It accelerates and brakes much too hard when traffic is just creeping along and it was starting to make me a little car sick honestly.
I don't think it works well enough for the driving in my area. Traffic on highways is very dense and aggressive around the Philly area and there are too many people jumping in and out of lanes at high speed. Also, line painting around here is often poor which can be an issue.
On better maintained, less dense and calm highways, it's very nice and I was starting to become convinced it might be worth putting the cash down to get it UNTIL....
...I was driving on a clear highway, no cars around me, and as I was approaching an overpass it basically panic braked and threw us all forward in our seats. If there had been traffic behind us I'm almost certain we would have been rear ended. I'd probably driven under a dozen overpasses of similar construction on this length of highway, but for whatever reason it panicked on this one. 

I'm glad I got a chance to use the autopilot trial, and there were times when it was truly impressive and seemed worth the money. That said, after the panic braking incident, I'm not using the rest of my trial. It really scared the hell out of me and despite being 100% attentive I could not have predicted this reaction and feel lucky no one was behind me at the time.


----------



## garsh

jdee2wheels said:


> ...I was driving on a clear highway, no cars around me, and as I was approaching an overpass it basically panic braked and through us all forward in our seats. If there had been traffic behind us I'm almost certain we would have been rear ended. I'd probably driven under a dozen overpasses of similar construction on this length of highway, but for whatever reason it panicked on this one.


Tesla needs to solve this particular issue ASAP.
I agree - this is going to cause an accident one of these days.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

Since there is no option to disable TACC and use regular cruise control, I'm going to have to cancel my trial early 

I've lost my patience for the car turning into a shake weight at highway speeds due to other cars crossing in front or going slower in a different lane. Auto-lane change would never initiate either, so that made auto-steer pretty much unusable.


----------



## RichEV

I was out today testing autosteer on well-lined roads in town. It works well except for the fact that it shuts off when driving through some intersections, where the right side lines are not painted. So not really that useful.

But, I further noticed that the autosteer icon was turning on in sections of two-way roads with only a center line! Unexpected. I am on 32.2 firmware (with EAP & FSD options).

It seems that just a curb works as a right-side lane marking. I don't know how long this has been the case?

It also amazed me that a center line and a line of parked cars on the right was good enough to allow autosteer to work! I held onto the wheel pretty firmly when using it this way because I was going 35 mph faster than the cars just off to my right. So not a relaxing way to drive right now but an unexpected ability of the autopilot system.

I haven't seen this discussed elsewhere on this site. 

Have others experienced this on earlier versions of the firmware?


----------



## garsh

RichEV said:


> I was out today testing autosteer on well-lined roads in town.


Please realize that Autopilot is NOT supposed to be used in this situation. You should only use it on divided highways.


----------



## RocketRay

I've been on the trial since last Tuesday and it's pretty cool, though not $6000 cool.

What *would* be cool is if you could rent autopilot. Like for when we're going from SoCal to Denver Christmastime, pay (say) $100 to turn it on for a week during the trip.

And they should add a feature, I'd call it motorcycle courtesy. When I'm in the carpool lane and traffic is stop & go/slow & go (as it often is on the 405), you'll have motorcycles lane splitting between the carpool and #1 lane. It'd be nice to be able to have the car move to the left say 6 inches to give them more space (like I usually do).


----------



## RichEV

garsh said:


> Please realize that Autopilot is NOT supposed to be used in this situation. You should only use it on divided highways.


I know that 

I was just, very safely and carefully, testing the capabilities. I was shocked to find the "center line + line of parked cars defines a lane" capability. And wondering when it became available.

Like I said, I wouldn't trust it with my beautiful car going 35mph faster than the parked cars. But I am looking forward to the day when I CAN trust it in these situations


----------



## garsh

RichEV said:


> I know that
> 
> I was just, very safely and carefully, testing the capabilities.


OK. I was making sure that you know that. But I thought it was also important to mention this within this thread in case somebody new was to read your post and not realize that you were just testing the limits.


----------



## SalisburySam

RichEV said:


> I was out today testing autosteer on well-lined roads in town. It works well except for the fact that it shuts off when driving through some intersections, where the right side lines are not painted. So not really that useful.
> 
> But, I further noticed that the autosteer icon was turning on in sections of two-way roads with only a center line! Unexpected. I am on 32.2 firmware (with EAP & FSD options).
> 
> It seems that just a curb works as a right-side lane marking. I don't know how long this has been the case?
> 
> It also amazed me that a center line and a line of parked cars on the right was good enough to allow autosteer to work! I held onto the wheel pretty firmly when using it this way because I was going 35 mph faster than the cars just off to my right. So not a relaxing way to drive right now but an unexpected ability of the autopilot system.
> 
> I haven't seen this discussed elsewhere on this site.
> 
> Have others experienced this on earlier versions of the firmware?


My AutoPilot works the same way as you describe. Possibly this is built in for navigating through construction zones on Interstates where you may have a very close temporary concrete abutment next to you for miles. I've always gotten through such zones without incident (or terror) since firmware 24.8 at delivery. Have not noticed any difference in 28.1 nor now 32.2.

This is of course all hypothetical because @garsh is absolutely correct: AutoPilot is definitely not for this usage...so sayeth the manual and I would never, ever, not ever do that...ever. At least not since the last time. This morning. Before reading this thread. But never again! Ever.


----------



## jdee2wheels

garsh said:


> Please realize that Autopilot is NOT supposed to be used in this situation. You should only use it on divided highways.


I agree, it doesn't seem ready for these situations and I wouldn't use it anywhere besides a divided highway personally. That said, Tesla is playing pretty fast and loose here and seems like they want to have it both ways. They warn the user in the manual but the system allows this, and in fact drops the max speed down in these areas based on GPS data I'd guess, thus sorta suggesting it's OK. Furthermore, I recently took a test drive with a friend and the Tesla salesman was having the driver activate the autopilot on a regular road (with a center line) and only warned that it will not detect red lights.


----------



## Whatcanisay

EAP is great. got to try it out this past weekend. theres a driver that decided to cut me off. the car handled it quite well while i have both hands in a bird signaling the driver that cut me off.


----------



## Technical48

jdee2wheels said:


> ...I was driving on a clear highway, no cars around me, and as I was approaching an overpass it basically panic braked and threw us all forward in our seats. If there had been traffic behind us I'm almost certain we would have been rear ended. I'd probably driven under a dozen overpasses of similar construction on this length of highway, but for whatever reason it panicked on this one.
> I'm glad I got a chance to use the autopilot trial, and there were times when it was truly impressive and seemed worth the money. That said, after the panic braking incident, I'm not using the rest of my trial. It really scared the hell out of me and despite being 100% attentive I could not have predicted this reaction and feel lucky no one was behind me at the time.


This right here is a complete deal-breaker. I've experienced the same behavior and it makes autopilot much too dangerous to use around here where it seems that everybody thinks we're drafting at Daytona instead of commuting on 417.


----------



## GDN

jdee2wheels said:


> ....
> 
> It seems like it would be great for stop and go traffic IF is wasn't so aggressive. It accelerates and brakes much too hard when traffic is just creeping along and it was starting to make me a little car sick honestly.
> .....


I don't use chill anywhere else, but turning chill on for stop and go traffic can really make it a much better experience. Just almost perfect in my opinion.


----------



## SimonMatthews

RocketRay said:


> I've been on the trial since last Tuesday and it's pretty cool, though not $6000 cool.
> 
> What *would* be cool is if you could rent autopilot. Like for when we're going from SoCal to Denver Christmastime, pay (say) $100 to turn it on for a week during the trip.
> 
> And they should add a feature, I'd call it motorcycle courtesy. When I'm in the carpool lane and traffic is stop & go/slow & go (as it often is on the 405), you'll have motorcycles lane splitting between the carpool and #1 lane. It'd be nice to be able to have the car move to the left say 6 inches to give them more space (like I usually do).


I don't want this, unless it has plenty of clear space to the left and on the shoulder.

What I have found is that when the left shoulder is blocked by concrete barriers, the car often drives too close to the barrier for my comfort.


----------



## SimonMatthews

zosoisnotaword said:


> Since there is no option to disable TACC and use regular cruise control, I'm going to have to cancel my trial early
> 
> I've lost my patience for the car turning into a shake weight at highway speeds due to other cars crossing in front or going slower in a different lane. Auto-lane change would never initiate either, so that made auto-steer pretty much unusable.


You have enabled the auto-lane change, right?


----------



## LUXMAN

I am still trying this out but it is annoying for me. It was pretty good the other day coming home from work on a 3 lane highway (each side) in mild traffic, but yesterday on a 2 lane highway (each side) and denser 75+mph traffic, it was terribly annoying. On/off, wouldn't change lanes. I was spending way too much time babysitting the system vs driving the car. I almost disabled the trial. My wife hates the thing. She is not liking how it rides and lurches and heavy braking when a vehicle crosses in front of you. Too much braking that is.

Its still cool but not $5k or $6k cool for me


----------



## webdriverguy

LUXMAN said:


> I am still trying this out but it is annoying for me. It was pretty good the other day coming home from work on a 3 lane highway (each side) in mild traffic, but yesterday on a 2 lane highway (each side) and denser 75+mph traffic, it was terribly annoying. On/off, wouldn't change lanes. I was spending way too much time babysitting the system vs driving the car. I almost disabled the trial. My wife hates the thing. She is not liking how it rides and lurches and heavy braking when a vehicle crosses in front of you. Too much braking that is.
> 
> Its still cool but not $5k or $6k cool for me


Looks like tesla has dropped the price of EAP after delivery to 5500


----------



## NJturtlePower

webdriverguy00 said:


> Looks like tesla has dropped the price of EAP after delivery to 5500












Unless the whole EAP package was $2500, no thanks. 

I WOULD however pay $500-$1000 for individual options like TACC or Autopark or Summon, but the rest of the tech is not mature enough yet IMO. Check back in 5-years.


----------



## LUXMAN

webdriverguy00 said:


> Looks like tesla has dropped the price of EAP after delivery to 5500


Looks like they did this overnight.
Guess the uptake rate was low.
But still a 10% penalty if you were unsure of it to begin with? I know they think that will increase sales on the front end, but why should I pay more anyway for the same functionality. I have never liked this about Tesla's Sales Model.

Of course that said, I wont be buying it for the reasons I outlined above and as others here have said.


----------



## MelindaV

jdee2wheels said:


> It seems like it would be great for stop and go traffic IF is wasn't so aggressive. It accelerates and brakes much too hard when traffic is just creeping along and it was starting to make me a little car sick honestly


I assume when you noticed this you still had the target speed at/near the posted speed limit... try to move the target speed just above the speed you are at and it should eliminate the roughness... IE, most of my commute is under 15mph, might get up to 22 then creep along at 4mph. If the target is at 75, it will always be trying to get back to that and will jump at ant small gap then need to immediately brake. If it was set to 25, it will be much smoother.


----------



## Technical48

LUXMAN said:


> I was spending way too much time babysitting the system vs driving the car.


This! It's like I'm supervising a student driver. I find it much easier and a lot less irritating to just drive the car myself.


----------



## jdee2wheels

MelindaV said:


> I assume when you noticed this you still had the target speed at/near the posted speed limit... try to move the target speed just above the speed you are at and it should eliminate the roughness... IE, most of my commute is under 15mph, might get up to 22 then creep along at 4mph. If the target is at 75, it will always be trying to get back to that and will jump at ant small gap then need to immediately brake. If it was set to 25, it will be much smoother.


Actually I did try limiting the speed to 15 mph and it was definitely better but still a bit jerky. I also found the traffic was erratic so I'd have to keep bumping the limit up when traffic started moving and drop it back down again. It seemed like almost as much work as just driving . I haven't tried placing in chill mode yet, but I don't like digging into settings while driving. I suppose I should keep testing it out, it seems promising for sure, but the ghost braking thing rattled me a bit so I've laid off for the past few days.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

SimonMatthews said:


> You have enabled the auto-lane change, right?


Yeah, I turned everything on when the trial started, and triple checked after it wouldn't work. I only tried it on flat, straight highway with no immediate traffic. Also tried 3 different ways of activating the blinker. Maybe something didn't calibrate correctly on mine.


----------



## GDN

jdee2wheels said:


> Actually I did try limiting the speed to 15 mph and it was definitely better but still a bit jerky. I also found the traffic was erratic so I'd have to keep bumping the limit up when traffic started moving and drop it back down again. It seemed like almost as much work as just driving . I haven't tried placing in chill mode yet, but I don't like digging into settings while driving. I suppose I should keep testing it out, it seems promising for sure, but the ghost braking thing rattled me a bit so I've laid off for the past few days.


So the easy way to handle this is to create a new profile. Name it rush hour or something. When you get in for a drive that is stop and go just change profiles. Super simple. Pull up your profile, make the change and create the new profile. It will have all of your other preferences already in it. Super simple to change without digging through menus. Chill makes a big difference to a stop and go commute for me. This is also the only time I want chill mode turned on.


----------



## jdee2wheels

GDN said:


> So the easy way to handle this is to create a new profile. Name it rush hour or something. When you get in for a drive that is stop and go just change profiles. Super simple. Pull up your profile, make the change and create the new profile. It will have all of your other preferences already in it. Super simple to change without digging through menus. Chill makes a big difference to a stop and go commute for me. This is also the only time I want chill mode turned on.


Great tip thanks!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> So the easy way to handle this is to create a new profile. Name it rush hour or something. When you get in for a drive that is stop and go just change profiles. Super simple. Pull up your profile, make the change and create the new profile. It will have all of your other preferences already in it. Super simple to change without digging through menus. Chill makes a big difference to a stop and go commute for me. This is also the only time I want chill mode turned on.


That's a great idea!!


----------



## NR4P

I like that idea of Chill on a separate profile. Nice.

I really have come to like EAP in stop and go traffic on I-95 down here. Whether it's 5MPH or 55MPH at times, EAP just makes it less stressful on my brake/pedal/brake/pedal. I will try Chill to smooth out the rapid ups and downs. 

Thanks


----------



## Nikola

I agree 100% with what @Technical48 and others have written. Within 30 minutes of activating the free trial we were glad we hadn't purchased EAP.



Technical48 said:


> This! It's like I'm supervising a student driver. I find it much easier and a lot less irritating to just drive the car myself.


We had a great opportunity to test EAP under many conditions, since we were on a roadtrip from Detroit to Phoenix. Driving in Detroit-area traffic for 30 minutes, I had to aggressively take control of Autopilot _five times_ to avoid likely accidents or dangerous maneuvers. It's just not defensive enough; the system reacts, instead of anticipating like any good defensive driver would do.

For example, I saw a driver in the rear view mirror who was cutting across lanes without a turn signal, speeding, and generally being a jerk. When he cut in front of me, I was ready and already slowing down because I could anticipate his behavior. Autopilot could only wait for the inevitable and then slam on the brakes.

In other cases, it didn't react at all when it should have. Sometimes it got confused and wandered in the lane (particularly when another lane merged). TACC routinely bolts ahead when the car in front moves out of the lane, even if another car is signaling to take the lane at the same time.

It doesn't take road conditions into account (wet or broken pavement, for example) either. In heavy rain, we noted three times that it can be fooled by spray from passing cars, causing it to suddenly jerk a foot or so to right to avoid a "collision". (This happens even without EAP turned on.)

In short, it has not a relaxing experience testing EAP.

After a few days of trial under varying conditions on our roadtrip across the US, both my wife and I decided it was making us worse drivers, not better ones, and we've stopped using it. Bottom line: we don't trust it.

We're hoping this beta software gets much better in the coming years. When I'm older and my eyesight has dimmed and reflexes have slowed, I'll want Full Self Driving. So while I'm critical of the current state of the software, I still applaud Tesla's efforts to advance the technology.


----------



## evannole

Nikola said:


> I agree 100% with what @Technical48 and others have written. Within 30 minutes of activating the free trial we were glad we hadn't purchased EAP.
> 
> We had a great opportunity to test EAP under many conditions, since we were on a roadtrip from Detroit to Phoenix. Driving in Detroit-area traffic for 30 minutes, I had to aggressively take control of Autopilot _five times_ to avoid likely accidents or dangerous maneuvers. It's just not defensive enough; the system reacts, instead of anticipating like any good defensive driver would do.
> 
> For example, I saw a driver in the rear view mirror who was cutting across lanes without a turn signal, speeding, and generally being a jerk. When he cut in front of me, I was ready and already slowing down because I could anticipate his behavior. Autopilot could only wait for the inevitable and then slam on the brakes.
> 
> In other cases, it didn't react at all when it should have. Sometimes it got confused and wandered in the lane (particularly when another lane merged). TACC routinely bolts ahead when the car in front moves out of the lane, even if another car is signaling to take the lane at the same time.
> 
> It doesn't take road conditions into account (wet or broken pavement, for example) either. In heavy rain, we noted three times that it can be fooled by spray from passing cars, causing it to suddenly jerk a foot or so to right to avoid a "collision". (This happens even without EAP turned on.)
> 
> In short, it has not a relaxing experience testing EAP.
> 
> After a few days of trial under varying conditions on our roadtrip across the US, both my wife and I decided it was making us worse drivers, not better ones, and we've stopped using it. Bottom line: we don't trust it.
> 
> We're hoping this beta software gets much better in the coming years. When I'm older and my eyesight has dimmed and reflexes have slowed, I'll want Full Self Driving. So while I'm critical of the current state of the software, I still applaud Tesla's efforts to advance the technology.


Nikola,

I had the same reaction for the first few weeks of ownership of my car, which did indeed come with EAP, particularly with regard to the car "reacting" rather than "anticipating." Since then, it has improved markedly, and I am really beginning to think that the car actively learns as you use EAP. While it initially accelerated and slowed down much too abruptly, I now find that it does things more gradually, and more similarly to how I drive. The other day, I noticed it very gently slowing down and realized that it was doing so not in reaction to a deceleration of the car in front of me, as that car was continuing at the same speed, but to a deceleration of the car *in front of that car.* I am generally a very aware and defensive driver, but this is something that I wouldn't necessarily always catch, particularly on a crowded, 8-lanes-in-each-direction highway, and I found it very reassuring.

All of this is to say: you might want to keep using it throughout the trial, cautiously, of course, and revisit your evaluation of it at the end. If my experience is any guide, it may well improve the more you use it.


----------



## H2000

Did everyone get the trial? I've been away since August 19 and only returned home last night to another software update to 32.2 , however , still no trial. I called the call centre and they advised they were unable to help. Any ideas? Thanks .


----------



## LUXMAN

Today is day 8 of my trial. I have been able to use it for 5 of those days. As you see above I don’t care for it much. But I am plugging away to check it.
Now mobile service came on Friday and updated the software to 32.5 for other issues. (From 28.1). I think that has made an improvement on the autopilot.
Today I drove to work and used it about 7 miles on a large divided city road. (Yes, I know) and I was guarding the controls the whole way. It did a better job of lanes keeping with gaps in the lines today and crossing intersections.
I had to brake only once for a light. Then when I had to make a 90° turn to join a frontage road for the Hwy.
I then got up to speed and engaged autopilot for 15 miles on the interstate. It actually did very well and this time did not dart for the wall as I passed express lane exits.
I only had to disengage it once as a SUV kinda drifted towards me and made me uncomfortable.

I was actually impressed how it followed the correct lines where there were some old ones from a construction lane shift.

The positives aside, I still find it too jerky. A driver was changing 2 lanes and passed in front of me. Not dangerous and I was fine with it but the autopilot grabbed the brakes. A simple easing would do. So yes, it’s too reactionary for me.
I like the TACC at times but it can be annoying as well for me.

So I will continue to try in for the next few days but still not swayed to purchase.


----------



## BigBri

Any Canadians got the trial yet? Still waiting on mine.


----------



## Grogfoot

To echo others here, I'm glad I made the decision at the time of purchase to hold off on EAP. Its nice, but there are a lot of other things I'd rather have for $5-6K. 

In my limited I use I've also already had the dreaded 'overpass hard-brake' several times. Dangerous and frightening.

Improvements will certainly be made, and I'm still very open to purchasing it in the future.


----------



## tencate

As someone who's had and been using EAP since January, I don't think I can live without it. I can't imagine driving the 100 miles to ABQ without it anymore. And the three long trips I've taken with the car (two from Santa Fe to LA and one from Santa Fe to Houston) were a breeze. And in stop and go traffic in LA? Priceless. But, it might not be right for you and it's still got a long ways to go in many situations. But on that note I'll also add this: in the 8 months or so I've had the car, the constant improvements to EAP have been nothing short of amazing. Some of you know how buggy it was back in January. But that was eons ago. With software updates and more and more user data, it's only gonna get better. In the end, it was a BIG chunk of change and I almost didn't get it when we ordered. But? I'm _really_ glad I did. YMMV, just thought I'd add my 2 cents.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

tencate said:


> As someone who's had and been using EAP since January, I don't think I can live without it. I can't imagine driving the 100 miles to ABQ without it anymore. And the three long trips I've taken with the car (two from Santa Fe to LA and one from Santa Fe to Houston) were a breeze. And in stop and go traffic in LA? Priceless. But, it might not be right for you and it's still got a long ways to go in many situations. But on that note I'll also add this: in the 8 months or so I've had the car, the constant improvements to EAP have been nothing short of amazing. Some of you know how buggy it was back in January. But that was eons ago. With software updates and more and more user data, it's only gonna get better. In the end, it was a BIG chunk of change and I almost didn't get it when we ordered. But? I'm _really_ glad I did. YMMV, just thought I'd add my 2 cents.


Remember when it would slam you into the next lane on a lane change


----------



## tencate

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Remember when it would slam you into the next lane on a lane change


Yep. Lane changes were "digital" at one time. I should add another comment to my post above too. My wife absolutely will _not_ use EAP and _hates_ it. She doesn't even like it when I'm using it and she's in the car. EAP isn't for everybody. I think that's always going to be the case but it's come a long ways already. I'm psyched about what's coming!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

tencate said:


> Yep. Lane changes were "digital" at one time. I should add another comment to my post above too. My wife absolutely will _not_ use EAP and _hates_ it. She doesn't even like it when I'm using it and she's in the car. EAP isn't for everybody. I think that's always going to be the case but it's come a long ways already. I'm psyched about what's coming!


You hit the nail on the head right there. I feel as though I can't live without it and on my wife's order we skipped. She's afraid of it and wouldn't use it.


----------



## Azthrillhouse

RocketRay said:


> I've been on the trial since last Tuesday and it's pretty cool, though not $6000 cool.
> 
> What *would* be cool is if you could rent autopilot. Like for when we're going from SoCal to Denver Christmastime, pay (say) $100 to turn it on for a week during the trip.
> 
> And they should add a feature, I'd call it motorcycle courtesy. When I'm in the carpool lane and traffic is stop & go/slow & go (as it often is on the 405), you'll have motorcycles lane splitting between the carpool and #1 lane. It'd be nice to be able to have the car move to the left say 6 inches to give them more space (like I usually do).


This is where I'm at. If you don't drive long distances on a regular basis, the bang for the buck just isn't there yet. I would love the idea of renting autopilot. If it was priced by the mile, I would for sure pay a nickel a mile for the feature. At that price point, the net cost of a road trip would still be less than an ICE vehicle, but with the added comfort of EAP.

Also the idea of in-lane adjustments is a good one, just not sure where they would put that control, there's nothing left on the thumb wheels that would make sense.

p.s. Autopark has been a complete joke for me - the "P" symbol has only lit up at completely useless times...like waiting at a stoplight....


----------



## LUXMAN

Well I am done

I have been giving it a try, but it just isn’t My bag.

This morning I was just gonna use TACC. It was more relaxing than autopilot. But at 430 am, the traffic was light. So I turned the autopilot on while on the Hwy.
I was cruising at 75. It was ping ponging a little. Then outta no where, along the same stretch I drove fine yesterday, and with no cars around me, it brakes heavily. It someone had been close i woulda gotten rear ended.
So I am turning the trial off.

I can’t wait to drive home from work with my regular cruise control as well.
The model 3 is a joy to drive anyway and it is relaxing to drive itself, so I am done with autopilot


----------



## RocketRay

_I was cruising at 75. It was ping ponging a little. Then outta no where, along the same stretch I drove fine yesterday, and with no cars around me, it brakes heavily. It someone had been close i woulda gotten rear ended._

Same thing happened to me this morning on the 405. They're widening it in the HB/Westminster area and this one place where it shifts to the right freaked out EAP, it was giving me the collision warning and hitting the brakes intermittently and heavily. Turned it off until I was past that section, then had an uneventful cruise the rest of the way.


----------



## LUXMAN

So i was gonna turn off the autopilot after work before the drive home. But a coworker is thinking about a P3D. So I showed him RUBY to include the autopilot. After that, I didn’t cancel it. So I was stuck with TACC for the drive home 

Then of course I forgot to cancel it when I got home. 

So we just went out for an errand and I got to a light exiting the ‘hood. I put it in park and canceled it. 
Then it said leave it in park for the software update. Uh oh!! Now I gotta get get moving. The screen goes blank. Now I am driving. The screen is flashing on and off. Multiple failures of traction control, regen braking, cruise control. But she is still driving and the screen comes up and the warnings are still there. I park at my destination and do a screen reboot and go in the store hoping all will work when I come out, let alone hope I can get in the car. 

So when I came out, all was fine and I got my old Cruise Control back! YAY!!! 

So the point, a software update is required if you cancel the trial. So it is best if you are parked for a few minutes.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> So i was gonna turn off the autopilot after work before the drive home. But a coworker is thinking about a P3D. So I showed him RUBY to include the autopilot. After that, I didn't cancel it. So I was stuck with TACC for the drive home
> 
> Then of course I forgot to cancel it when I got home.
> 
> So we just went out for an errand and I got to a light exiting the 'hood. I put it in park and canceled it.
> Then it said leave it in park for the software update. Uh oh!! Now I gotta get get moving. The screen goes blank. Now I am driving. The screen is flashing on and off. Multiple failures of traction control, regen braking, cruise control. But she is still driving and the screen comes up and the warnings are still there. I park at my destination and do a screen reboot and go in the store hoping all will work when I come out, let alone hope I can get in the car.
> 
> So when I came out, all was fine and I got my old Cruise Control back! YAY!!!
> 
> So the point, a software update is required if you cancel the trial. So it is best if you are parked for a few minutes.


You don't cancel autopilot, autopilot cancels you


----------



## Unplugged

Is there anyone out there who has NOT been offered the Autopilot trial? I have not, even though I have the latest software update. 

I'm starting to worry that I somehow missed out on the trial.


----------



## RocketRay

I'm scheduled for a software update so it must be bye-bye EAP.

Oh well, it was nice to try.


----------



## LUXMAN

Mine keep telling me today, whenever I put it in gear that only regular cruise control is available since the trial is over


----------



## H2000

Unplugged said:


> Is there anyone out there who has NOT been offered the Autopilot trial? I have not, even though I have the latest software update.
> 
> I'm starting to worry that I somehow missed out on the trial.


You're not the only one. It seems no one in Vancouver , BC has recieved it and possibly, Canada. I posted on a Canadian FB group and it doesn't appear any of us have even though I am on the latest update as well.


----------



## djejnyc

tencate said:


> Yep. Lane changes were "digital" at one time. I should add another comment to my post above too. My wife absolutely will _not_ use EAP and _hates_ it. She doesn't even like it when I'm using it and she's in the car. EAP isn't for everybody. I think that's always going to be the case but it's come a long ways already. I'm psyched about what's coming!


I had the same experience, I love it but my wife hates it (except TACC) so no go for us. Unless I somehow find $5500!


----------



## RocketRay

RocketRay said:


> I'm scheduled for a software update so it must be bye-bye EAP.


Well, got updated to 32.6 but autopilot is still active! Interesting...


----------



## Kandoo

Got Autopilot trial today after 32.6 update yesterday. Ontario. Canada


----------



## Unplugged

Unplugged said:


> Is there anyone out there who has NOT been offered the Autopilot trial? I have not, even though I have the latest software update.
> 
> I'm starting to worry that I somehow missed out on the trial.


Never mind. I received an email this morning that I would be offered the Autopilot trial within 24 hours. It doesn't look like the trial is subject to any particular software update.


----------



## y6000

my trial will be ended today, after 14 days trial, I would say I m really enjoyed and used extensively in daily commute (30-mile round trip, highway + local) and one long distance highway travel,(~400mile), everything works smoothly ( TACC, autosteer, lane change, summon,)
I do feel comfortable and confident to use it. but it does need to take time to learn what it can do and what is the limitation, try not to challenge its limit. Autopilot is not perfect yet, I also experience some issues, like 
- Ghost braking (1 time in the highway, 1 time in the local road). I agree this is most issue Tesla need to address it asap, cos it's scary if someone tailing you close.
- Summon, wakeup time too long and can not guarantee to wake-up and perform each time. Lane-change, sometimes cannot activate even repeat signal multiple times and the neighbor lane is clear,
- autoPark, P sign only showed one time after multiple chances to try. 

Comparing its current Pro and Con, I m still struggling to think if I will go to purchase now or not. IMHO, $5500 is still too high for these features and its performance right now(another Con), I hope Tesla can lower the price or offer an option like Pay as you go.


----------



## Heals

Got my 32.6 update on Thursday and on Friday morning there was my invite for the free 14d trial of EAP. I immediately enabled not like I had a lot of choice, and so far working great both on side roads with lane lines on both sides and on the trans Canada highway in and around Chilliwack. Autosteer limits you to the posted speed limit plus your speed adjust offset. Get hold steering wheel warning if it senses your hands are not snugly resting on the wheel. Have not had an issue with autosteer refusing to engage that some people have had. Disengaging EAP is as simple as pressing the brake or quickly moving the right gear lever up once. My wife does not like EAP so I advise her not to engage when driving. This means she will not have normal cruise control.


----------



## coredumperror

You can enable cruise control without enabling EAP. Just tug down on the gear stalk once, instead of twice.


----------



## PNWmisty

Technical48 said:


> I continued to use it for the remainder of the commute but the experience was not relaxing at all. I was on edge the whole time it was engaged. It will have to improve tremendously before I consider laying out $6k for the option.


That's a common initial experience as it's very unnerving to have the car driving itself when you are not aware of its capabilities and limitations, how to turn it off, what the alert sounds mean and how to read the clues depicted on the display.

Now that I've had 4 months experience with it, it's more relaxing than when I drive manually. It's like having a second helper taking care of the easy stuff. But that easy stuff is what tires you out on a long drive. The first time I drove a car with Cruise Control back in the 1970's it made me feel uneasy to feel it throttle up hills, even when there was a car slowing in front in my lane. Once I learned what cruise control could and couldn't do, and how to use it safely and effectively, it became a valuable tool for longer trips and I no longer found it unnerving. Auto Pilot is the same in this regard except it's much more useful and there is a corresponding increase in knowledge required to use it effectively without feeling "unnerved".

Everyone will value this feature a little differently in monetary terms depending upon different driving requirements and how tight the budget is, but I think it's impossible to value it accurately without enough experience to become comfortable with it. To me, even though I don't do a lot of Interstate driving, it's easily worth the $5K.


----------



## PNWmisty

y6000 said:


> I hope Tesla can lower the price or offer an option like Pay as you go.


The "pay as you go" option is a good idea. But right now, Tesla needs the cash up front to pay off development costs and silence the Wall Street critics. I bet they offer this a few years down the road when their finances are not so tight.


----------



## Technical48

My EAP trial ended last night (so it was actually 15 days). I managed to find a few instances where it was nice to have (cruising on EAP down SR19 through the middle of the state was awesome, but only while there were no other cars around), but the balance of the time I found it annoying to use and wished there was an option to disable TACC and have standard cruise control when that's all I need/desire for a given situation. The occasional phantom braking incidents were the real deal-breaker.

I hope they continue to improve the EAP experience to the point that I find it a desirable $6k option. It's just not there yet for me.

On the subject of pay-as-you-go, subscription models are attractive option, both for the consumer and the seller. One particular advantage for Tesla would be that the first, second, third, nth owner of the car could be a source of steady revenue. But I agree, they need the cash injection right now, so a subscription model is not the best option for Tesla at this time.


----------



## PNWmisty

Technical48 said:


> The occasional phantom braking incidents were the real deal-breaker.


Are you using the term "phantom braking incidents" to refer to sudden and hard braking at the threshold of traction or merely slowing down with varying degrees of regenerative braking when there was something going on ahead but when it's obvious to you that slowing down was probably not necessary? My understanding is the term "phantom braking" only refers to the former.

I probably have around 900 miles of AutoPilot usage so far and I deal with the latter kind of slowdown by pushing on the accelerator to maintain speed (or slow down less than AP would have). If your foot is already positioned on the accelerator, it's nearly seamless. I can now predict when the AP might slow down when I don't think it's necessary but I generally wait for it to begin decelerating before pushing on the accelerator to cancel the slowdown. I don't think AP has ever slowed down for me, even gently, when there was not, at a minimum, some type of nebulous traffic situation in front or the road markings were missing or nebulous.

In 900 miles of AP usage, I've never experienced a true phantom braking incident. The one time it put the brakes on hard, there was a car that didn't see our car, pulling out from behind a big box truck, on a collision course that we barely missed and would have hit had the braking not been initiated by either myself or the AP. I have read about phantom braking events initiated by road shadows but have never experienced anything like that. I wonder if it helps that I always keep the glass in front of the cameras well cleaned?


----------



## Heals

coredumperror said:


> You can enable cruise control without enabling EAP. Just tug down on the gear stalk once, instead of twice.


True but it's traffic aware cruise control which maintains a chosen following distance from the vehicle ahead. While most Tesla drivers want this for those who are unaccustomed to a vehicle making this adjustment automatically, it can be a little daunting.


----------



## Technical48

By "phantom braking" I mean hard braking with no true obstacles in sight. I believe the incidents were accompanied by audible alarms too. It happened at least 4 times and I would have been rear-ended if there had been any cars following. I stopped using EAP whenever there were cars behind me for this reason. Twice the braking occurred when driving under an overhead sign. Once I can perhaps attribute to a shadow on the road. Another occurrence happened on a clear road with absolutely nothing around. The windshield is kept clean since usually it's covered with dew in the morning. 

When a car randomly panic brakes on its own it is far from relaxing. 

I was using the same technique you describe above, applying accelerator input to prevent unnecessary slowing, and it occurred to me that I was having to work just as much when using TACC than if just cancelled and re-set cruise control as needed. I was very content with using my plain standard cruise control today.


----------



## RichEV

Technical48 said:


> By "phantom braking" I mean hard braking with no true obstacles in sight. I believe the incidents were accompanied by audible alarms too. It happened at least 4 times and I would have been rear-ended if there had been any cars following. I stopped using EAP whenever there were cars behind me for this reason. Twice the braking occurred when driving under an overhead sign. Once I can perhaps attribute to a shadow on the road. Another occurrence happened on a clear road with absolutely nothing around. The windshield is kept clean since usually it's covered with dew in the morning.
> 
> When a car randomly panic brakes on its own it is far from relaxing.
> 
> I was using the same technique you describe above, applying accelerator input to prevent unnecessary slowing, and it occurred to me that I was having to work just as much when using TACC than if just cancelled and re-set cruise control as needed. I was very content with using my plain standard cruise control today.


To each his own. In my experience (2.5k miles) TACC is the best of a very large number of great features of this vehicle. Yes, 2 or 3 unexpected braking events due to shadows over the many miles. None of them dangerous. Sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

For those who experienced unexpected hard braking (there were quite a few), what were the circumstances? Was it always related to a shadow? I'm over 11,000 miles in 7 months and I've had unexpected hard braking happen maybe 3 tops at most. Always the result of coming out of an overpass with a big transition from dark to light. I'm just curious what your experiences were? In know the few times it has happened to be it absolutely freaked me out, but it's been so incredibly rare.

On the management of traffic -- a lot of the comfort and success with autopilot comes from manipulating the cruise follow distance. Something I once incorrectly labeled a "set it and forget it" item to which @AEDennis pointed out I was way off. Toggling from a 3 in free flowing higher speed driving down to a 2 as things tighten and finally down to a 1 as you rubber neck makes autopilot a major asset in rush hour traffic.

One missing link that I see is that Tesla doesn't necessarily educate consumers on how to effectively use autopilot and that probably hurts them. At first it probably comes across as a novelty more than anything.


----------



## Stringcheese

SoFlaModel3 said:


> For those who experienced unexpected hard braking (there were quite a few), what were the circumstances? Was it always related to a shadow? I'm over 11,000 miles in 7 months and I've had unexpected hard braking happen maybe 3 tops at most. Always the result of coming out of an overpass with a big transition from dark to light. I'm just curious what your experiences were? In know the few times it has happened to be it absolutely freaked me out, but it's been so incredibly rare.
> 
> On the management of traffic -- a lot of the comfort and success with autopilot comes from manipulating the cruise follow distance. Something I once incorrectly labeled a "set it and forget it" item to which @AEDennis pointed out I was way off. Toggling from a 3 in free flowing higher speed driving down to a 2 as things tighten and finally down to a 1 as you rubber neck makes autopilot a major asset in rush hour traffic.
> 
> One missing link that I see is that Tesla doesn't necessarily educate consumers on how to effectively use autopilot and that probably hurts them. At first it probably comes across as a novelty more than anything.


Well said... I have had autopilot for around 5k miles and I can safely say it is WELL worth it for me. I drive 70 miles each way on well marked interstate with LOTS of traffic and I don't even care any more. It wasn't relaxing at first- you definitely need to learn how it thinks and works... very much agree it is very dependent on your follow distance settings... I almost always have set to 1 (and go up to 3). This reduces the distance in front of you where the car will brake (too hard) if someone cuts in. Even at the 1 setting I am a full 3 car lengths from the car in front of me unless it is slow traffic- any more and you have people cutting around you triggering the brake effect causing more people to go around. I've only had phantom underpass braking once. Once you get used to it... it becomes really tiring to drive without it. I realize it isn't worth it for everyone... I wish Tesla gave people a full month to fully appreciate it though- and maybe gave a little training video to avoid those common pitfalls which make it less relaxing to use.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> For those who experienced unexpected hard braking (there were quite a few), what were the circumstances? Was it always related to a shadow? I'm over 11,000 miles in 7 months and I've had unexpected hard braking happen maybe 3 tops at most. Always the result of coming out of an overpass with a big transition from dark to light. I'm just curious what your experiences were? In know the few times it has happened to be it absolutely freaked me out, but it's been so incredibly rare.
> 
> On the management of traffic -- a lot of the comfort and success with autopilot comes from manipulating the cruise follow distance. Something I once incorrectly labeled a "set it and forget it" item to which @AEDennis pointed out I was way off. Toggling from a 3 in free flowing higher speed driving down to a 2 as things tighten and finally down to a 1 as you rubber neck makes autopilot a major asset in rush hour traffic.
> 
> One missing link that I see is that Tesla doesn't necessarily educate consumers on how to effectively use autopilot and that probably hurts them. At first it probably comes across as a novelty more than anything.


The one hard brake event during my trial was on a dark freeway at like 430am. The shadows were not an issue at that point. So IDK.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> The one hard brake event during my trial was on a dark freeway at like 430am. The shadows were not an issue at that point. So IDK.


Hmm, that's interesting (not sure what to make of it).


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hmm, that's interesting (not sure what to make of it).


Yeah. Cuz I was also starting to get comfortable with autopilot, it was rather disconcerting. 
But that combined with other random brake events on Auotoilot and TACC swayed me against it. 
Now I just drove to work on a Sunday Morning at 4am. Light traffic and good weather. Used regular cruise the whole way. The model 3 is a dream to drive anyway you slice it. But also I had no random brake events this morning.


----------



## NJturtlePower

So my EAP trial ended yesterday and ehhh... just confirmed my initial decision to skip it. 

Summon is a cool novelty trick to show people (when it works) but has no real usefulness or time savings, that's for sure.
Auto Park would rarely even show up for me to test beyond the best of marked lots. Plus parking is super easy with the camera and sensors on the 3 as it is.... I tend to back in to 99% of spots for years now.
Autopilot/Autosteer is a great proof of concept, works fairly well on major roadways, but as I've said before, if your driving habits are like mine (85+% local driving) there's no way you're getting your money's worth.
I ENJOY driving my 3 a lot, so the times I want to just sit and cruise are few and far between.
5-10 Years from now when the costs of such a system come down and the performance is next to flawless my opinion may change, but for now....


----------



## PNWmisty

Technical48 said:


> When a car randomly panic brakes on its own it is far from relaxing.


I can imagine! I wonder why I haven't got any phantom braking events yet after around 900 miles, a lot of which are roads that AP is technically not supposed to be suitable for. What software version(s) were you using during the AP trial?


----------



## Bill Wolff

NJturtlePower said:


> So my EAP trial ended yesterday and ehhh... just confirmed my initial decision to skip it.
> 
> Summon is a cool novelty trick to show people (when it works) but has no real usefulness or time savings, that's for sure.
> Auto Park would rarely even show up for me to test beyond the best of marked lots. Plus parking is super easy with the camera and sensors on the 3 as it is.... I tend to back in to 99% of spots for years now.
> Autopilot/Autosteer is a great proof of concept, works fairly well on major roadways, but as I've said before, if your driving habits are like mine (85+% local driving) there's no way you're getting your money's worth.
> I ENJOY driving my 3 a lot, so the times I want to just sit and cruise are few and far between.
> 5-10 Years from now when the costs of such a system come down and the performance is next to flawless my opinion may change, but for now....


Agree on most points. I also drive 85% plus local and live in the burbs so summon and auto park would rarely get any use. I really like TACC but the Autosteer makes me nervous. I did use it for an extended trip on a late night run with light traffic and it steered well. At best I might use the Autosteer an hour per month.

So, Mr TESLA, I might pay for TACC separately but not invest in the entire suite. I prefer a subscription model. If I keep my 3 for 10+ years, and value TACC at maybe $1,000 in value, then you should charge me something like $8-10 a month. Work it like Netflix?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bill Wolff said:


> Agree on most points. I also drive 85% plus local and live in the burbs so summon and auto park would rarely get any use. I really like TACC but the Autosteer makes me nervous. I did use it for an extended trip on a late night run with light traffic and it steered well. At best I might use the Autosteer an hour per month.
> 
> So, Mr TESLA, I might pay for TACC separately but not invest in the entire suite. I prefer a subscription model. If I keep my 3 for 10+ years, and value TACC at maybe $1,000 in value, then you should charge me something like $8-10 a month. Work it like Netflix?


You might see something like that in the future, but I don't think Tesla is in a position to offer subscription models and slowly recoup their massive capital outlay.


----------



## Technical48

PNWmisty said:


> I can imagine! I wonder why I haven't got any phantom braking events yet after around 900 miles, a lot of which are roads that AP is technically not supposed to be suitable for. What software version(s) were you using during the AP trial?


Firmware was on 32.2 for the duration of the trial.

The one braking incident that occurred with absolutely nothing around is the big mystery. Perhaps a bug hit the windshield in front of the cameras? Or there was glare from some object that my own situational awareness passed off as insignificant? It occurs to me that these braking incidents will be difficult for Tesla to troubleshoot unless they have some way to distinguish real events from spurious events in the data, which I don't see how that's possible without direct feedback from the operator (driver).


----------



## SimonMatthews

y6000 said:


> my trial will be ended today, after 14 days trial, I would say I m really enjoyed and used extensively in daily commute (30-mile round trip, highway + local) and one long distance highway travel,(~400mile), everything works smoothly ( TACC, autosteer, lane change, summon,)
> I do feel comfortable and confident to use it. but it does need to take time to learn what it can do and what is the limitation, try not to challenge its limit. Autopilot is not perfect yet, I also experience some issues, like
> - Ghost braking (1 time in the highway, 1 time in the local road). I agree this is most issue Tesla need to address it asap, cos it's scary if someone tailing you close.
> - Summon, wakeup time too long and can not guarantee to wake-up and perform each time. Lane-change, sometimes cannot activate even repeat signal multiple times and the neighbor lane is clear,
> - autoPark, P sign only showed one time after multiple chances to try.
> 
> Comparing its current Pro and Con, I m still struggling to think if I will go to purchase now or not. IMHO, $5500 is still too high for these features and its performance right now(another Con), I hope Tesla can lower the price or offer an option like Pay as you go.


But what did you think of the Rainbow Road animation? That's what we all want to hear (with MOAR Cowbell).


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> For those who experienced unexpected hard braking (there were quite a few), what were the circumstances? Was it always related to a shadow? I'm over 11,000 miles in 7 months and I've had unexpected hard braking happen maybe 3 tops at most. Always the result of coming out of an overpass with a big transition from dark to light. I'm just curious what your experiences were? In know the few times it has happened to be it absolutely freaked me out, but it's been so incredibly rare.



I had a mini-road trip to Seattle yesterday (around 320 miles round trip), and since my delivery is still just over a week out, I rented a Model 3 from a local Turo listing for the trip (on 2018.28.1). 
I used TACC for the majority of the drive and most all of that time it was perfect... Except for one instance of hard braking. It was overcast and in an area open to the sky, so filtered light with no shadows. There were cars to my right and left, but no one directly in front or behind me. The cars beside me were both ¼ to ½ car length behind me, so nothing forward that should have been confused as a hazard. Also I was in a center lane on a section of freeway with 5 lanes, no off/on ramps, underpasses or nearby surface streets to fool it into a lower speed limit. 
When it happened, I immediately put my foot on the accelerator and got back to speed with nothing more than an unexpected lurch and some disconcerting wondering on what the cause was.


----------



## Mike

Heals said:


> True but it's traffic aware cruise control which maintains a chosen following distance from the vehicle ahead. While most Tesla drivers want this for those who are unaccustomed to a vehicle making this adjustment automatically, it can be a little daunting.


And TACC is too conservative when someone approaches from the right, it always brakes on me. Hate it.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded

My trail is about to end. I didn't buy because I ddin't feel that the features would be worth the 5k. now that I've used all the features, or at least those that proved to work, here are my thoughts:


Adaptive Cruise Control - This works well and I would purchase this feature a la cart if it were an option.
Auto Steer - It works on highways where lanes are clearly marked. Seems to work best in HOV lanes. I did have it break hard on me when i approached a car broken down in the left lane (in retrospection, I should have disengaged auto steer in advance). At speeds and and when approaching turns it consistently missed the apex and turned late, I ALWAYS felt that I had to be ready to correct it. Auto Steer seemed to drift and stay to the right side of the lane often. I feel this needs work and I am unwilling to pay for this at this time.
Auto Park - Was slow and tedious. I can park quicker. Not something I'd want to pay for.
Summon - Novelty feature. Not really useful to me.
So in the end, I wasn't wiling to pay 5k up front for it, now i certainly wouldn't pay 6k for it. Its software, there is no need to charge the extra 1k now. That just pisses me off more than anything. I bought in as an early adapter, I personally don't feel that playing this price increase game is the right move for Tesla.

I would love to have the Adaptive Cruise Control and maybe limited use Auto Steer and hope it improves. I'd probably pay 2-3k for it. -YMMV.


----------



## FF35

Mike said:


> And TACC is too conservative when someone approaches from the right, it always brakes on me. Hate it.


I always keep my foot on the accelerator for this reason.

When phantom braking occurs or a situation like you described, I press the accelerator so it doesn't brake or gently brakes if needed.


----------



## MelindaV

SingleTrackMinded said:


> there is no need to charge the extra 1k now.


think of it more that those that pre-pay get a $1000 discount.


----------



## Dr. J

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hmm, that's interesting (not sure what to make of it).


Maybe reading the lower speed limit of the overpass? It would be useful to play out the scenario (if safe) to see what happens after the hard brake.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Dr. J said:


> Maybe reading the lower speed limit of the overpass? It would be useful to play out the scenario (if safe) to see what happens after the hard brake.


Now that's an interesting thought. If true, should be easy to fix with elevation calculation. I still have a bad feeling it's camera related and very difficult to fix.


----------



## LUXMAN

But yesterday, driving my Leaf beach from the Dallas Deive Electric event, 2 times people aggressively cut me off plus one moron doing a U turn.


SoFlaModel3 said:


> Now that's an interesting thought. If true, should be easy to fix with elevation calculation. I still have a bad feeling it's camera related and very difficult to fix.


here in TX we have allot of frontage roads next to the freeways with slower speeds. I wonder if my GPS was slightly off and read that speed or maybe the overpasses are causing a slight shift in the gps signals. If so that might be fixable via a time delay in the software


----------



## Mike

FF35 said:


> I always keep my foot on the accelerator for this reason.
> 
> When phantom braking occurs or a situation like you described, I press the accelerator so it doesn't brake or gently brakes if needed.


Exactly what I do.

The issue is, we shouldn't have to baby sit the cruise control.


----------



## FF35

Mike said:


> Exactly what I do.
> 
> The issue is, we shouldn't have to baby sit the cruise control.


I agree but EAP is still in its infancy. I'm sure it will improve a lot over the next year.


----------



## MelindaV

MelindaV said:


> I had a mini-road trip to Seattle yesterday (around 320 miles round trip), and since my delivery is still just over a week out, I rented a Model 3 from a local Turo listing for the trip (on 2018.28.1).
> I used TACC for the majority of the drive and most all of that time it was perfect... Except for one instance of hard braking. It was overcast and in an area open to the sky, so filtered light with no shadows. There were cars to my right and left, but no one directly in front or behind me. The cars beside me were both ¼ to ½ car length behind me, so nothing forward that should have been confused as a hazard. Also I was in a center lane on a section of freeway with 5 lanes, no off/on ramps, underpasses or nearby surface streets to fool it into a lower speed limit.
> When it happened, I immediately put my foot on the accelerator and got back to speed with nothing more than an unexpected lurch and some disconcerting wondering on what the cause was.


here's a screenshot of where I was, similar lighting as the GoogleMaps car shows too


----------



## LUXMAN

MelindaV said:


> here's a screenshot of where I was, similar lighting as the GoogleMaps car shows too
> View attachment 14369


That is weird. Nothing nearby makes me wonder about Ghosts in the Machine. 
Be careful out there and looking forward to seeing your Delivery Pics on the 18th!


----------



## jjtsl

SoFlaModel3 said:


> On the management of traffic -- a lot of the comfort and success with autopilot comes from manipulating the cruise follow distance. Something I once incorrectly labeled a "set it and forget it" item to which @AEDennis pointed out I was way off. Toggling from a 3 in free flowing higher speed driving down to a 2 as things tighten and finally down to a 1 as you rubber neck makes autopilot a major asset in rush hour traffic.
> 
> One missing link that I see is that Tesla doesn't necessarily educate consumers on how to effectively use autopilot and that probably hurts them. At first it probably comes across as a novelty more than anything.


Thanks for this insight, I just got the trial activated this morning and so haven't had time to play around with it much. Is the cruise follow distance easily adjustable from the screen? From a safety perspective, I would find it cumbersome to have to continually adjust this on the highway during rush hour traffic which has both free flowing and stop and go stretches.


----------



## Mike

FF35 said:


> I agree but EAP is still in its infancy. I'm sure it will improve a lot over the next year.


I'm sure it will improve as well.

However, at this stage, I yearn for "three taps down = dumb cruise control".

That way, I don't always have to be at the ready with foot on the accelerator and I can avoid the whole stink eye thing from the boss .

Also, Tesla could shadow mode me all day long while I use dumb cruise control.


----------



## LUXMAN

jjtsl said:


> Thanks for this insight, I just got the trial activated this morning and so haven't had time to play around with it much. Is the cruise follow distance easily adjustable from the screen? From a safety perspective, I would find it cumbersome to have to continually adjust this on the highway during rush hour traffic which has both free flowing and stop and go stretches.


This is controlled by clicking the right thumbwheel left and right. Quite easy actually.


----------



## jjtsl

LUXMAN said:


> This is controlled by clicking the right thumbwheel left and right. Quite easy actually.


Thanks.


----------



## processengr

My trial ended Saturday. Boy, do i miss the TACC! I was ready to shell out the $5500 but they wanted State of CT sales tax (~$350) too! That was a deal breaker.
Since CT dealers maintain the laws forbidding direct sales of Teslas I had to draw the line here. I dont think Tesla is obligated to collect the sales tax in CT.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded

MelindaV said:


> think of it more that those that pre-pay get a $1000 discount.


No. Thats your math, not mine


----------



## agastya

Just had the trial end over the weekend. Well, I chose the End Autopilot trial before hitting the bed on the 14th night just to make sure that if there are any lingering issues/messages that pop up, there is time for the car to work it out. Thankfully, the car just restarted and it was all good. 

I do not want to delve into what's good/bad since almost everything has probably been said, and my experiences with each function of EAP is pretty close to it. The wheels kept turning during summon, parallel parking is a joke; however, TACC and autosteer are incredible and is the future. Yes, it did brake nonchalantly a few times when there was no need, but I think of them as learning troubles. Some for the driver, some also for the computer and processing algorithms. It can only evolve over time and get better.

Now, I have a 12-mile round trip to work and do not see the VFM in spending 5500/6000 for this, but can totally agree with someone with longer drives and traffic. It should be surreal for them to not stress out the 60-90 mins of their lives everyday and during road trips. 

But this is where I think Tesla missed a trick. They should have never made EAP optional since the cost of hardware is already sunk in but built it into the price with an addition of 3000-3500. 70% adoption rate at 5k = 100% at 3.5k for each car. Market it that you are buying a Tesla and it comes with it. Think of something like regen breaking - everyone has that first moment of realization of aah, why did the car do that. Then one can learn to feather the throttle and move into one-pedal driving or numb it down. Same with EAP - you don't want to use it, just switch it off. This should have been Tesla's USP, we make fast cars and cars that can drive themselves.

My wish is that Tesla will eventually have monthly or mileage-based offerings for EAP. There might be contractual royalties associated with those options which is probably why they have not explored this simple revenue stream further. 

However, I do hope Tesla does one thing eventually - that is enable autopilot trial for buyers who have not elected for it right on delivery. The first few days/weeks are the best time for someone to adjust to this technology and help them make their decision, specially at a time when they want to go mass-market. This also ensures any issues with the EAP system are highlighted right at the start during calibration etc.


----------



## Alexis Zorba

How do I buy the $4500 EAP that is on sale to late Sept and should I. Retired in Napa Valley with new Model 3. Appreciate the help. Alexis Zorba.


----------



## LUXMAN

Alexis Zorba said:


> How do I buy the $4500 EAP that is on sale to late Sept and should I. Retired in Napa Valley with new Model 3. Appreciate the help. Alexis Zorba.


It is $5500. They reduced it from $6000 for after the fact buyers for a limited time. 
You can go to your MyTesla account and activate/but it there. you can also do it from the touchscreen under the settings/autopilot tab.


----------



## Norm Corriveau

LUXMAN said:


> It is $5500. They reduced it from $6000 for after the fact buyers for a limited time.
> You can go to your MyTesla account and activate/but it there. you can also do it from the touchscreen under the settings/autopilot tab.


AFAIK, neither of these are possible if you don't have the trial.


----------



## Alexis Zorba

But for those of you who have the EAP, is it worth the $5500? I am retired lawyer in Napa and do not commute. But the auto summons to me is intriguing. Comments? Thanks for your advice

Alexis Zorba.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Alexis Zorba said:


> But for those of you who have the EAP, is it worth the $5500? I am retired lawyer in Napa and do not commute. But the auto summons to me is intriguing. Comments? Thanks for your advice
> 
> Alexis Zorba.


Summon is fun. It's mosty anovelty though it does have it's usefullness as well. I wouldn't buy EAP just to get Summon, though here is a real world example of where it's great...






To really answer is EAP worth the $5,000 up front or $5,500 after delivery you have to look at your driving pattern.

If you are commuting on the highway daily or taking frequent road trips, it's worth every penny of the fee. If you're not, it's an expensive add on with little benefit.

In my case with a daily highway commute of 30 miles in each direction, it has been an absolute dream and something that I do not regret for a second.


----------



## Technical48

Summon has also been known to drive into solid objects, so I wouldn't buy EAP just for Summon.


----------



## agastya

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Summon is fun. It's mosty anovelty though it does have it's usefullness as well. I wouldn't buy EAP just to get Summon, though here is a real world example of where it's great...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To really answer is EAP worth the $5,000 up front or $5,500 after delivery you have to look at your driving pattern.
> 
> If you are commuting on the highway daily or taking frequent road trips, it's worth every penny of the fee. If you're not, it's an expensive add on with little benefit.
> 
> In my case with a daily highway commute of 30 miles in each direction, it has been an absolute dream and something that I do not regret for a second.


Very good catch again of the unnecessary turns of the steering wheel - do not trust summon in tight spots.


----------



## Celia

Can anyone tell me why the Auto steer on the Model S maxes out at 50mph? I'm currently running the trial.


----------



## John

Celia said:


> Can anyone tell me why the Auto steer on the Model S maxes out at 50mph? I'm currently running the trial.


Depends on the speed limit of the road you are on. There are situations where the max Autopilot speed is limited. For instance, on a 35 mph road near me the limit is 40 mph.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Celia said:


> Can anyone tell me why the Auto steer on the Model S maxes out at 50mph? I'm currently running the trial.


My assumption would be that you're on a city road with a speed limit of 45 MPH. You should also find that you cannot use auto lane change. On the highway you can max out at 90 MPH and use auto lane change.


----------



## Celia

John said:


> Depends on the speed limit of the road you are on. There are situations where the max Autopilot speed is limited. For instance, on a 35 mph road near me the limit is 40 mph.


Thank you! That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Celia

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My assumption would be that you're on a city road with a speed limit of 45 MPH. You should also find that you cannot use auto lane change. On the highway you can max out at 90 MPH and use auto lane change.


Accurate assumption. I haven't been on the highway yet. I was concerned about road trips if that was the max speed. Thank you!


----------



## MelindaV

Celia said:


> Accurate assumption. I haven't been on the highway yet. I was concerned about road trips if that was the max speed. Thank you!


Autopilot is designed to only be used ON the highway


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Celia said:


> Accurate assumption. I haven't been on the highway yet. I was concerned about road trips if that was the max speed. Thank you!


Get out there on the highway and have some fun with it!!


----------



## John

Make a game out of figuring out—and keeping up with—what EAP can do and cannot do. It will change over time. Maintain a healthy attitude of keeping abreast of which situations it handles well, and which it doesn't.

Knowing when you can/should relax and when you should be extra alert will let you ultimately enjoy it to the fullest extent.

Unfortunately, some new owners assume it does more than it can currently, then they have a scary moment, then they never trust it again. Instead of that, treat it like something that has definite limitations. Within those limitations, it's awesome!


----------



## 96s46p

So any update about waiting to enable the trial? I saw one guy said he waited 3 days and the counter went down but he was able to keep using AP for the full 14 days.


----------



## Dinozero

Is the autopilot trial still being offered? 

I picked up my car a few days ago and never seen anything about it. I am running 36.2

I am afraid someone at the SC may have seen it pop up on the screen and selected do not enable ?

Or do you think it's programmed to only show up after someone has had the car a week or so to get used to it before they throw autopilot at you?


----------



## MMBTUS

Dinozero said:


> Is the autopilot trial still being offered?
> 
> I picked up my car a few days ago and never seen anything about it. I am running 36.2
> 
> I am afraid someone at the SC may have seen it pop up on the screen and selected do not enable ?
> 
> Or do you think it's programmed to only show up after someone has had the car a week or so to get used to it before they throw autopilot at you?


Tesla will push the trial to you in due course. They surely have an algorithm that targets new owners when they are most receptive. Version 9 complicates timing, though. Maybe you're better off waiting for the V9 firmware trial?

I'm hoping I get another trial shot when V9 stabilizes. May change my mind about EAP.

Enjoy the car!


----------



## monkeyracer

Dinozero said:


> Is the autopilot trial still being offered?
> 
> I picked up my car a few days ago and never seen anything about it. I am running 36.2
> 
> I am afraid someone at the SC may have seen it pop up on the screen and selected do not enable ?
> 
> Or do you think it's programmed to only show up after someone has had the car a week or so to get used to it before they throw autopilot at you?


Mine came working from the moment I picked it up. So, either someone at the service center accepted the trial, or less likely, I got Autopilot for free. I don't see a countdown on the Autopilot screen though.
It is possible someone there rejected the trial because they were trying to help set up other things, but there isn't much you can do about that other than trying to call Tesla support to see if they can look into it.

Dumb question: what do you see in the Autopilot options screen?


----------



## HeavyPedal

*30-Day EAP Trial with $5,500 Post-Delivery Purchase Option*

https://www.tesla.com/support/enhanced-autopilot-trial


----------



## GDN

Nice find. I wish Tesla would date their announcements and web pages. I would also think they would be emailing this to those that don't already have EAP, but who knows. They specifically call out SW version 2018.42 and must have the latest maps. I was hoping they would tell us how to know what version of maps we have, but they don't.


----------



## stlgrym3

I just signed up for the 30-day trial today, one day after taking delivery. However when I went to the trial page on the touchscreen to see the price to pay now it still shows $7700 including tax, not the $5500 as advertised for purchasing within 30-day trial.


----------



## RichEV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My assumption would be that you're on a city road with a speed limit of 45 MPH. You should also find that you cannot use auto lane change. On the highway you can max out at 90 MPH and use auto lane change.


auto lane change is working on 2 lane each way divided arterials here in Tucson with speed limit 45


----------



## webdriverguy

stlgrym3 said:


> I just signed up for the 30-day trial today, one day after taking delivery. However when I went to the trial page on the touchscreen to see the price to pay now it still shows $7700 including tax, not the $5500 as advertised for purchasing within 30-day trial.


The price for EAP has gone up to 7k in US if you add after delivery as compared to 6k before. Little sad. If tesla really wants everyone to be onboard with EAP they should not bump the price. Sure this tech has to be supported but 1k was enough premium to pay afterwards if you were on the fence. This is not the same as they increasing the prices with demand for they car colors.


----------



## breadfan35

AmpHog said:


> *30-Day EAP Trial with $5,500 Post-Delivery Purchase Option*
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/support/enhanced-autopilot-trial


I got my AP Trial pop up on my touchscreen today, but it says 14 days instead of 30.


----------



## webdriverguy

breadfan35 said:


> I got my AP Trial pop up on my touchscreen today, but it says 14 days instead of 30.


Dint know during trial they offer a reduced price. Interesting.


----------



## breadfan35

webdriverguy00 said:


> Dint know during trial they offer a reduced price. Interesting.


Yep, supposedly...


----------



## stlgrym3

AmpHog said:


> *30-Day EAP Trial with $5,500 Post-Delivery Purchase Option*
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/support/enhanced-autopilot-trial


Yes, but I noticed when I tried to sign up it's still showing the old price of $7000. I'm currently on 3rd day of the trial. I called Tesla yesterday for this very question and they said once the 30-day trial is over the $5500 price will appear on the touchscreen if I want to purchase it, and it will be there for only 7 days then reverts back to old price. But it's kind of strange because Tesla clearly states in that link you can purchase for $5500 any time DURING the trial. I just hope it's not a switch and bait LOL.


----------



## breadfan35

stlgrym3 said:


> Yes, but I noticed when I tried to sign up it's still showing the old price of $7000. I'm currently on 3rd day of the trial. I called Tesla yesterday for this very question and they said once the 30-day trial is over the $5500 price will appear on the touchscreen if I want to purchase it, and it will be there for only 7 days then reverts back to old price. But it's kind of strange because Tesla clearly states in that link you can purchase for $5500 any time DURING the trial. I just hope it's not a switch and bait LOL.


Was your trail prompted via the touchscreen in the car> Did yours say 14 days also as mine does, but you actually got 30 days? This is what awaited me this morning:


----------



## stlgrym3

Mine was promoted via touchscreen as well but mine was 30-day trial.


----------



## Karl Sun

30-day EAp pop-up this AM.

Also offers a buy price (charged directly to my CC card on my Tesla acct) for $5500 va $7000 after trial ends.


----------



## Canikony

breadfan35 said:


> I got my AP Trial pop up on my touchscreen today, but it says 14 days instead of 30.


This happened to me as well, and then this morning it disappeared. I called Tesla and they said it was never sent to my vehicle?! WTF! I never got the first round of trials either since I picked up at the end of September.


----------



## breadfan35

Called Tesla and they said they believe I was getting the 30 day offer, not a 14 day offer. I enabled and sure enough, it said I had 30 days.


----------



## breadfan35

So...is there some trick to enable or activating Navigate on Autopilot? I've navigated a few times, but I never get the button to activate it. I can use traditional AP, but not the navigate with lane changes and what not. :-/


----------



## Bokonon

breadfan35 said:


> So...is there some trick to enable or activating Navigate on Autopilot? I've navigated a few times, but I never get the button to activate it. I can use traditional AP, but not the navigate with lane changes and what not. :-/


Do your routes include stretches of interstate highway? Navigate on Autopilot is only available on certain roadways at the moment, mostly major interstate highways.

EDIT: Navigate on Autopilot is also disabled by default, and you have to enable it in Autopilot settings in order for the option to be available when navigating.


----------



## breadfan35

Bokonon said:


> Do your routes include stretches of interstate highway? Navigate on Autopilot is only available on certain roadways at the moment, mostly major interstate highways.
> 
> EDIT: Navigate on Autopilot is also disabled by default, and you have to enable it in Autopilot settings in order for the option to be available when navigating.


Hmm...I thought I had enabled everything under the Autopilot menu, but I'll have to take another look.

*Update* It's not there in the menus. After calling Tesla, they said I don't have the must current maps downloaded which is required for Navigate on AutoPilot. They said I have to be on Wifi (which I am when at home) to download the maps and it just happens when it happens. They said they can't push the maps download to me. :-/

So I left Mimir at home today hoping it will download sometime during the day as it did not DL last night.


----------



## Fishn4life

Has anyone received the free trial for the second time? I don’t believe we had the option to buy a few months ago after the 1st trial. Curious if anyone will receive it twice....


----------



## GDN

Fishn4life said:


> Has anyone received the free trial for the second time? I don't believe we had the option to buy a few months ago after the 1st trial. Curious if anyone will receive it twice....


This is the Tesla official page/announcement - https://www.tesla.com/support/enhanced-autopilot-trial The sad part is it looks like if you got the first Trial you aren't allowed to have this one nor the special pricing. Whether they let you have the trial again is kind of moot, I understand not letting you have multiple trials, but if you haven't purchased I do think they should allow you to purchase at the current special pricing. Tesla has screwed with pricing and configuration way too much the last 3 months. They need to let anyone purchase that hasn't at the going price.

This is from the page:
*When will the Enhanced Autopilot trial start?*
Owners who have not already purchased Enhanced Autopilot or experienced an Enhanced Autopilot trial, will qualify for the 30-day trial. There are many factors that affect exactly when your Autopilot trial will begin, including delivery date, car type, location and current software version. For many owners, the Enhanced Autopilot trial will be available soon after delivery.

*Do I need to do anything to start my Enhanced Autopilot trial?*
No. If you have not already purchased Enhanced Autopilot or experienced an Enhanced Autopilot trial on your Tesla, you will qualify for the 30-day trial. Your car must be running software version 2018.42 or later before the 30-day trial can begin.


----------



## stlgrym3

has anyone tried to purchase the feature DURING the trial? it says in the press release we can purchase it during the trial for $5500, but my price is still showing $7000, i'm now 5th days into my trial. I called Tesla, the guy told me $5500 will appear AFTER the 30-day trial is over and it will last for 7 days, but not DURING.


----------



## Canikony

Welp, my trial lasted less than 24 hours. It popped up on the 6th and on the 7th, nothing. No EAP anywhere to be found and summon also disappeared from my phone app. Called tesla twice and got 2 different responses back. Pretty annoying and frustrating because I was really looking to buy it at $5,500


----------



## breadfan35

breadfan35 said:


> Hmm...I thought I had enabled everything under the Autopilot menu, but I'll have to take another look.
> 
> *Update* It's not there in the menus. After calling Tesla, they said I don't have the must current maps downloaded which is required for Navigate on AutoPilot. They said I have to be on Wifi (which I am when at home) to download the maps and it just happens when it happens. They said they can't push the maps download to me. :-/
> 
> So I left Mimir at home today hoping it will download sometime during the day as it did not DL last night.


So funny thing...after making sure my car was connected to Wifi as much as possible the maps wouldn't download as Nav on AP never popped up as an option for me. Since Tesla told me it would only pop up after the maps had downloaded, I assumed they hadn't yet.

I went yesterday to my brother's house for a visit and when getting in the car was disappointed to find I STILL did not have the Nav on AP option. I was bummed I wanted to use it on the drive across town to see him. Fast forward to being at my brother's house and we decided to go for a drive and wouldn't you know it, Nav on AP was there to enable. My car had been outside his house, not connected to Wifi for a few hours. So either the maps did DL when I was home and it just took a while for the option enabling switch to pop up, or they did not indeed need Wifi and it downloaded over LTE.

I'm not sure how it happened, but I have it now and still 26 days on my Trial so I'm happy to be able to use it more. What little I have has been cool.


----------



## GDN

breadfan35 said:


> So funny thing...after making sure my car was connected to Wifi as much as possible the maps wouldn't download as Nav on AP never popped up as an option for me. Since Tesla told me it would only pop up after the maps had downloaded, I assumed they hadn't yet.
> 
> I went yesterday to my brother's house for a visit and when getting in the car was disappointed to find I STILL did not have the Nav on AP option. I was bummed I wanted to use it on the drive across town to see him. Fast forward to being at my brother's house and we decided to go for a drive and wouldn't you know it, Nav on AP was there to enable. My car had been outside his house, not connected to Wifi for a few hours. So either the maps did DL when I was home and it just took a while for the option enabling switch to pop up, or they did not indeed need Wifi and it downloaded over LTE.
> 
> I'm not sure how it happened, but I have it now and still 26 days on my Trial so I'm happy to be able to use it more. What little I have has been cool.


One thing to note from this trial, if you think you want to buy EAP, you better do it during or just after the trial. Tesla has said this trial isn't available to anyone who engaged the previous trial and anyone that used the previous trial isn't invited to purchase at the special $5,500 pricing. So it seems they are only about giving you one shot for a trial and any special pricing they are offering. I can't say that some day they might offer another, but from the looks of this one, they aren't going retroactive for anyone that used the first trial. I don't really get it, but it seems to be their way of doing business. I'd think they'd want anyone and everyone to upgrade since it is cash in the bank for them.


----------



## MelindaV

breadfan35 said:


> Since Tesla told me it would only pop up after the maps had downloaded, I assumed they hadn't yet.


I believe another indication you have the needed map update is if you have the HOV toggle setting available.


----------



## TrevorK

This seems like it slid under the radar, but someone managed to get a response from Elon about re-enabling the EAP trial for 30 days after already getting a trial before, on the grounds that V9 is a sufficiently different experience:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060950419621392384


----------



## stlgrym3

GDN said:


> One thing to note from this trial, if you think you want to buy EAP, you better do it during or just after the trial. Tesla has said this trial isn't available to anyone who engaged the previous trial and anyone that used the previous trial isn't invited to purchase at the special $5,500 pricing. So it seems they are only about giving you one shot for a trial and any special pricing they are offering. I can't say that some day they might offer another, but from the looks of this one, they aren't going retroactive for anyone that used the first trial. I don't really get it, but it seems to be their way of doing business. I'd think they'd want anyone and everyone to upgrade since it is cash in the bank for them.


I want to buy it during my trial and this is my first time trying out EAP, but the price on my touchscreen keep showing $7000 not the $5500 as advertised. I called Tesla they said $5500 will be made available immediately after the trial is over and lasts for 7 days. Hope he's right cuz now I can't live without EAP.


----------



## Jay79

I ordered EAP and FSD with my car, SC forgot to install EAP and said a Mobile Tech would come out and install it. The very next day I get the free trial for EAP? Why does a Technician need to come out to install something that is now active on my car I wonder?


----------



## stlgrym3

Jay79 said:


> I ordered EAP and FSD with my car, SC forgot to install EAP and said a Mobile Tech would come out and install it. The very next day I get the free trial for EAP? Why does a Technician need to come out to install something that is now active on my car I wonder?


Yeah that's kind of odd. It's all software, nothing to install hardware wise.


----------



## BigBri

TrevorK said:


> This seems like it slid under the radar, but someone managed to get a response from Elon about re-enabling the EAP trial for 30 days after already getting a trial before, on the grounds that V9 is a sufficiently different experience:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060950419621392384


Has anyone got a second trial yet? I presume because Nav on AP isn't out in Canada yet they won't bother.

While on this note has anyone managed to purchase AP from Tesla at the $5500 discounted rate? I'd like to snag it at said price but not sure if anyone has had luck with the phone reps. I've heard getting them to honor the old FSD price was a pain too.


----------



## BigBri

Figure this is worth it's own thread as it'll function a tad differently and we're still waiting on the timeline. I've become a bit of the posterboy of the situation so I've gathered as much info as I can.

Elon confirmed it here:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060950419621392384
Original Tweeter confirmed it with support here: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063607382993981440
I also had a similar conversation with support on the phone yesterday evening. You might be thinking 'why does he care about the trial that much when he had one?'. I don't care about the trial per-se. The trial comes with the $5500USD upgrade option (7300CAD) which I want to take advantage of. A big part of my efforts with support was to just pay that now instead of waiting for a trial. Alas the agent had no way of actually charging me the 5500. It was 7000 or bust.

Support did confirm that 1) they're doing another trial for TM3 owners that had a trial on V8 earlier in the year and have yet to try V9. 2) He confirmed that they'll be offering the $5500 upgrade path during/after the trial. Not clear on that one besides the pricing being offered. 3) He also confirmed that I qualified for it and he can see it will be enabled.

The stories floating around claiming Tesla is honoring the trial or even 6000 upgrade price seem to be just conjecture. Previous when FSD was going up Elon confirmed that existing owners could get the old pricing but it seems it was almost impossible for anyone to get said pricing without spending hours on the phone and working your way up the foodchain with reps. AP seems to be similar as my service centre couldn't get me the pricing either, tried them before calling support.

I'll update with any info I get as I'm pretty excited to get AP and this will probably be the last window besides @ delivery to get a good price on it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I think it's smart to do another trial now that Navigate on Autopilot is here!


----------



## BigBri

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think it's smart to do another trial now that Navigate on Autopilot is here!


Especially as they're working to be profitable. I'm sure the cash will help a lot over these next few quarters which may be a tad flat with potential loan payments due. NOA isn't available in Can yet so trial could be delayed here if they're trying to push it. NOA won't impact my life at all as the main highway here is dead simple.


----------



## Adam Rucker

I wonder what the statistics are on how many Tesla Model 3 with autopilot and without plus it's software it doesn't cost them anymore to keep producing so I'm sure they would honor the 5500 price straight profit to the bottom line at this point


----------



## BigBri

Adam Rucker said:


> I wonder what the statistics are on how many Tesla Model 3 with autopilot and without plus it's software it doesn't cost them anymore to keep producing so I'm sure they would honor the 5500 price straight profit to the bottom line at this point


Yeah pretty much my thoughts too. The guy totally wanted to take my money but you can tell they limit what the phone reps can do. Tesla doesn't do discounts so it's not like phone staff can do much. I'm sure a high % take the option at delivery. I didn't simply because my highway drive is short and it'd have been 90 bucks added to my loan. Rather save up (like I have) and just buy it outright.


----------



## Gabriel Gagnon

Anyone in Canada received a second EAP trial invite yet?


----------



## MRinPDX

TrevorK said:


> This seems like it slid under the radar, but someone managed to get a response from Elon about re-enabling the EAP trial for 30 days after already getting a trial before, on the grounds that V9 is a sufficiently different experience:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060950419621392384


This is good to know, thanks @TrevorK . Does anyone know more if they are going to update the option for the second trial/same price offering?


----------



## BigBri

MRinPDX said:


> This is good to know, thanks @TrevorK . Does anyone know more if they are going to update the option for the second trial/same price offering?


I talked to Tesla support at length about this about a week and a half ago. According to the multiple people I got passed to we will get another trial and it will be offered at the lower price. He just couldn't confirm when nor could he sell it to me at the lower price back then. It was 7k or bust.

I half expected it to be before the end of November so they had some additional cash to pad Q4 but they might be shifting it to Q1.


----------



## MRinPDX

So, do we each need to call support and wait for hrs online to get them to add us to the second trial? I appreciate @BigBri and others who have gone through this and educated the rest of us on what's going on.


----------



## MRinPDX

BigBri said:


> I talked to Tesla support at length about this about a week and a half ago. According to the multiple people I got passed to we will get another trial and it will be offered at the lower price. He just couldn't confirm when nor could he sell it to me at the lower price back then. It was 7k or bust.
> 
> I half expected it to be before the end of November so they had some additional cash to pad Q4 but they might be shifting it to Q1.


7K Candian $ or USD 7K?


----------



## BigBri

MRinPDX said:


> 7K Candian $ or USD 7K?


USD. Comes to 10,300 or so CAD. With the discount offered during the AP trial it's 8100CAD.


----------



## Dan D

I have 8 days left in my 30-day trial. It's an incredible feature that I am kicking myself for not making the extra splurge when I ordered the car. I'm playing with some creative funding ideas to just add it at the end of the trial. We'll see.

Either way, I need to start weening myself off EAP should I decide to leave it be for now. I've been using it non-stop on my commute. Yesterday I took it off EAP during my commute home... had to keep reminding myself to PAY ATTENTION NO MORE TEXTING NO MORE WORDS WITH FRIENDS! Haha non-EAP is going to take more getting used to than getting used to using EAP in the first place!


----------



## BenG

MRinPDX said:


> So, do we each need to call support and wait for hrs online to get them to add us to the second trial? I appreciate @BigBri and others who have gone through this and educated the rest of us on what's going on.


I've called a few times and got different responses each time, but in each case the rep doesn't seem to have any official information or ability to do anything. I sure hope that changes soon.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded

IMO -- EAP price is simply too high. They'd be better served at a lower price or move to an a'la cart menu on each feature. I didn't buy it at 5K, what makes them think I'd do so for 7k? Silliness.


----------



## marstein

After doing a couple drives with the Autopilot I find that it doesn't feel like it's worth $5k. It frequently hesitates to change lanes for a long time even though there is no one coming. It cancels out of the blue, it works only in ideal conditions. It's nice to have, but overpriced. Now, if it was a real autopilot that would have me take over for the 'last mile' it would be great and well worth it. In its current state I felt better buying the long range AWD hardware was the better investment of $7k.


----------



## John Slaby

marstein said:


> After doing a couple drives with the Autopilot I find that it doesn't feel like it's worth $5k. It frequently hesitates to change lanes for a long time even though there is no one coming. It cancels out of the blue, it works only in ideal conditions. It's nice to have, but overpriced. Now, if it was a real autopilot that would have me take over for the 'last mile' it would be great and well worth it. In its current state I felt better buying the long range AWD hardware was the better investment of $7k.


Certainly, it is not perfect at this point and I can understand your decision to go with AWD. The thing to remember, however, is that it keeps improving. Since I got my Model 3, it has steadily improved. I can use it in almost any weather, including heavy rain; I can use it on many non-highway roads; and I use it on all but about 5 miles of my daily 55 mile commute to work. It has been a great value for me.


----------



## Park2670

Currently using the trial right now, but still havent been able to sell my wife on the purchase price. Hope after another year of updates and improvements I can get another trial and show her how much it is worth at that point in time.


----------



## Lgkahn

I bought it with the car. No convincing wife then lol


----------



## Madrigalo

BigBri said:


> I'll update with any info I get as I'm pretty excited to get AP and this will probably be the last window besides @ delivery to get a good price on it.


Keep us posted. I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## BigBri

Madrigalo said:


> Keep us posted. I'm in the same boat as you.


I shall! I've no additional news upto this point. I check the forums/reddit multiple times a day to see if there is any word. So far it's been quiet.

Suspicion is we won't see it til 2019. They give you a month and then a week to upgrade. If they wished to push some additional revenue this quarter we would've had it last week or the week before. Now we'd be into 2019 so they may use the trial to pad Q1 financials.


----------



## Park2670

Just made a long drive while on the Autopilot trial. Had at least ten failed lane change attempts in 400 miles that makes me wonder what those behind me think is wrong with the driver as it attempts to swerve back even though I am firmly holding the wheel and making it complete the lane change. Also got frustrated with it always swerving right at every onramp on the highway. Also get frustrated with how rough/abrupt the braking is when it actually needs to brake for a slow moving car. 

Ill miss 99% of the features, but am okay with not having it for now. Ill be anxiously awaiting it to get better and better.


----------



## Chris Sites

The 30-day trial just appeared on my Model 3 screen for the first time, offering $5,500 up to a week after trial or $7,000 thereafter. 

Can I defer the trial and start it sometime later with the same $5,500 offer? (i.e. touch "I do not want to experience Enhance Autopilot" for now). 

Upgraded to v9 yesterday. Received my car 3 weeks ago. My wife was driving this morning and couldn't use the GPS, Stereo, etc. due to the trial message.


----------



## jimmyle1511

Does anyone get activate 2nd trial yet?


----------



## breadfan35

So I'm a bit annoyed...

I had my month trial and it was set to end on 12/6. Like a few other here I was kicking myself for not just ordering with the car and we decided to go ahead and purchase before the price went back to $7,000. So with one day left on my trial I tried to purchase on my desktop, but it kept saying cannot complete order. I tried from the car too, and the wheel would just spin, but never go pas that. I want to bed and decide to try again the next day. 

On day zero of my trial I again went to the desktop, logged in and went to try and purchase, but under upgrade options, now only Full Self Driving was available. I looked at the information about my car and it showed my car had Enhanced Autopilot. Cool. I was all set. 

Once day zero goes by and my trial is over I go to use the car and Autopilot options are gone. I check my account once more and it still shows I have EA as an upgrade on my car. I also check my account and I have been charged for it. So I call Tesla to ask them to fix this thinking they can just push an update to add/unlock the feature again, but the guy I spoke to said he had to escalate my case and could do nothing about it. I'd hear from someone within 24-48hrs about it either by phone or email. That was last Friday. I have heard nothing and still cannot use my just under $6,000 after taxes purchase. 

I called again today and was told my case was indeed escalated to another team, but he could not tell me the status, or when I'd hear from someone. So I am still without EA and in the dark while waiting for some word on the problem or for this to be resolved. Tesla can push updates all the time, so what is the freaking hold up. This is exactly the kind of stuff Tesla needs to get MUCH better at. I'd be much more lenient on this taking time, if ppl would just communicate with me on what is going on.


----------



## Reid M

I've read similar posts where purchases failed during the 7 day grace period as well. It took me one month of calling and trading emails to finally get the EAP trial pushed out to me. I only had the v8 14 day trial, like many others have posted Tesla said I didn't qualify. My sales adviser said I did and I used that as my justification to get the second trial. I'll be sure to make the purchase before the trial expires.


----------



## TheHairyOne

So when I bought my car the only option was $5000 for auto piolot, two weeks ago. Does this mean that I have to pay more for something later or did I get the top of the line M3P and it’ll get turned on later? Paid $72 total.


----------



## BigBri

Reid M said:


> I've read similar posts where purchases failed during the 7 day grace period as well. It took me one month of calling and trading emails to finally get the EAP trial pushed out to me. I only had the v8 14 day trial, like many others have posted Tesla said I didn't qualify. My sales adviser said I did and I used that as my justification to get the second trial. I'll be sure to make the purchase before the trial expires.


Sorry, to get it right your first trial didn't work or the purchase failed during your first trial so you managed to get a second so you can purchase AP?


----------



## Reid M

BigBri said:


> Sorry, to get it right your first trial didn't work or the purchase failed during your first trial so you managed to get a second so you can purchase AP?


My first trial was the 14 day one. I did not choose to buy it after my trial was over. At that time the price was not discounted. I was able to get to get a new trial pushed to me which I have now. It is the 30 day trial discounted at $5500.00.


----------



## BigBri

Reid M said:


> My first trial was the 14 day one. I did not choose to buy it after my trial was over. At that time the price was not discounted. I was able to get to get a new trial pushed to me which I have now. It is the 30 day trial discounted at $5500.00.


What was the argument you used? Many of us are waiting for another trial as Elon had mentioned it.


----------



## jimmyle1511

Finally
"
Hello! 

I wanted to reach out and let you know that we have reset the Autopilot trial. The update should push to the vehicle by tomorrow morning 12/15. If you have any issue with the trial please feel free to respond directly to this email and I will follow up with you. 

Thank you and have a good weekend! 

Sincerely, 
"

The fastest way to get trial reset who was on v8 is
PM, so I can give you a direct email to a person who will estimate an approval from his manager and he can execute the command for you.


----------



## BigBri

PM sent!


----------



## MRinPDX

BigBri said:


> PM sent!


PM as in email our own inside sales advisor? Or @jimmyle1511 ?


----------



## jimmyle1511

no pm me so i can share you how to contact that particular support and know how to get it done quick.....most of other we spoke on the phone is new trainer and know notthing or even how to direct our inquiry to correct department.


----------



## Reid M

BigBri said:


> What was the argument you used? Many of us are waiting for another trial as Elon had mentioned it.


I emailed my Sales Adviser about the trial and my Adviser said I qualified for a second trial even though I didn't purchase on the first one. Used that email to escalate my request.


----------



## soCal_Burbanite

I just took delivery a few days ago and this morning the screen was overtaken by a message offering a 30 day trial for autopilot. Two buttons, start trial and something like ‘I don’t want a trial’. 

With lots of travel without the car planned for the holidays I want to delay my trial. I tried to just dismiss the offer screen but I stubbornly stays there. 

Do we know if there it will be offered again if I decline it? If I ignore it for n drives will it go away and come back in y days?


----------



## FRC

Try thread "Second autopilot trial"


----------



## BigBri

The answer is yes and no. If you decline the trial outright the car will not offer you another trial unless Tesla decides to try and do another upsell campaign. The yes side is they can re-enable it most likely. I've currently got a ticket in to re-enable my trial and was told it could take upto 2 weeks. So the short answer is just accept the trial and have fun with it. If you really want to delay it just ignore the prompts for now.


----------



## BigBri

How to Get Another Trial:

Call the support line (877-798-3752)
Select 'Trouble with vehicle features like Supercharging'
Explain you'd like a V9 trial. Support rep will create a ticket and escalate to have it enabled. I was warned it could take several weeks as they're super busy.

Use common sense here. If everyone calls in just because they want a free few days of AP with no intention to buy it then it'll take forever to get it enabled for those of us waiting so we can order it.


----------



## soCal_Burbanite

I read the other thread you referenced. The gist seemed to be that if you had a trial under v8 of the software you should expect to be offered a trial on v9 (thanks to customer feedback to Elon). So if they do that between v9 and v10 it could be a couple of years before offered again?

BigBri, does your situation fit into that scenario?

The prompts kept on the screen all day, annoyingly blocking all navigation screens. If I ignore the prompts will they go away and come again another day?


----------



## BigBri

soCal_Burbanite said:


> I read the other thread you referenced. The gist seemed to be that if you had a trial under v8 of the software you should expect to be offered a trial on v9 (thanks to customer feedback to Elon). So if they do that between v9 and v10 it could be a couple of years before offered again?
> 
> BigBri, does your situation fit into that scenario?
> 
> The prompts kept on the screen all day, annoyingly blocking all navigation screens. If I ignore the prompts will they go away and come again another day?


I had a 14 day trial under V8. They're offering me another 16 days as I didn't get a full 30 days like new owners are being offered now. Believe the support person was just looking for an excuse to escalate the ticket.

I presume over time there will be other trials and potentially discounts offered as the hardware exists in the car even if you don't buy it so there is always that motivator for them to sell it. As far as I know the prompt won't go away until accepted or declined. I've seen a few that drive around with it for a week or so as they wanted it for a trip.


----------



## BigBri

This thread could be merged into the other one as it doesn't appear a second trial is happening. You can call in to support and they can escalate a ticket manually to give you another one.


----------



## Bokonon

Threads merged.


----------



## BluestarE3

soCal_Burbanite said:


> The prompts kept on the screen all day, annoyingly blocking all navigation screens. If I ignore the prompts will they go away and come again another day?


As far as I know, you have to accept or decline to get rid of the annoying message overlay. I didn't see any option to defer. And if choose decline, it wants to reboot your car, which I didn't want to do at the time, so I just accepted.


----------



## BigBri

If anyone calls in and gets a ticket escalated let me know if all of a sudden you cant buy AP from inside the car. I didn't check before hand but I've had the option to purchase AP from the AP tab for months and all of a sudden it's gone. Pretty sure I've seen it since my previous software update.


----------



## Fishn4life

PM sent


----------



## soCal_Burbanite

I got an email explaining the trial as well with a link to the website which in turn had a link for questions. I filled out the support ticket request there on Sunday but 48 hours later no reply. For posterity's information each time I start the car I still get the prompt saying that today is my first day of the 30 day trial so it doesn't appear that it will go away on its own. And while it exists it completely covers the screen's background such as navigation and radio information. The HVAC and Car menus (and such) are overlays that do appear.
I'm lucky that the 3 is my second car so I can probably hold my breath until Christmas when I leave town and hit accept when I get back. But if my only car I wouldn't be able to look at that screen every drive. Seems like a pretty simple fix in the GUI would be to add a defer option or better yet just let people pick when to start the trial with a new one added each time there is a major upgrade of the system.


----------



## jmb4370

My Model 3 was delivered 11-16-18 and the autopilot was part of the original purchase for $5000. Two days after the delivery, the 30 day trial shows up on the screen, so I start the trial. I then send an email to the delivery location, as I was sure I wasn't supposed to get the trial since autopilot was already part of my original purchase, and what was to happen after the trial. Naturally, I never heard back from my email inquiry. At the end of the 30 days (12-17-18) the screen asked if I wanted to purchase the autopilot for $5500. I closed the screen ("X") figuring that since I already paid the $5000 on the original purchase, I shouldn't have to pay again. After closing the dialog box, all the autopilot features and symbol disappeared! Whoa!!!! I put in a call to service that afternoon, and again, today, and each time they don't know what happened, can see that the autopilot is part of my profile, will escalate to request to engineering to fix the problem, don't know how long it will take to fix, and can not give me any other number or person to call to get it fixed today. If anyone has any other suggestion other than to wait the 2-3 weeks for a reply and fix, please let me know, thanks!


----------



## sthomas2814

jmb4370 said:


> My Model 3 was delivered 11-16-18 and the autopilot was part of the original purchase for $5000. Two days after the delivery, the 30 day trial shows up on the screen, so I start the trial. I then send an email to the delivery location, as I was sure I wasn't supposed to get the trial since autopilot was already part of my original purchase, and what was to happen after the trial. Naturally, I never heard back from my email inquiry. At the end of the 30 days (12-17-18) the screen asked if I wanted to purchase the autopilot for $5500. I closed the screen ("X") figuring that since I already paid the $5000 on the original purchase, I shouldn't have to pay again. After closing the dialog box, all the autopilot features and symbol disappeared! Whoa!!!! I put in a call to service that afternoon, and again, today, and each time they don't know what happened, can see that the autopilot is part of my profile, will escalate to request to engineering to fix the problem, don't know how long it will take to fix, and can not give me any other number or person to call to get it fixed today. If anyone has any other suggestion other than to wait the 2-3 weeks for a reply and fix, please let me know, thanks!


Same thing happened to me- Tesla phone support said it would be 5-6 business days before they could get an engineer assigned to fix, but did confirm I should have autopilot as it was purchased with the car. Call your local service center and they can expedite the request through their technicians- supposedly I should have autopilot back within 24 hours instead of the 1-2 weeks it would take going through central support.


----------



## BigBri

Happy to report I've got my second trial! This one for 16 days so I get the full 30 but I will be purchasing AP.

The process I posted above worked the first time. I talked to someone Saturday whom said 1-2 weeks. Wednesday morning I had the AP trial marketing email in my inbox and a 'vehicle diagnostics specialist' had reached out to let me know he'd reset it. I followed up with him midday to make sure my VIN had been removed from the list of those that had a trial (problem that @jimmyle1511 had) and he confirmed he'd taken the step but was looking into other potential blocks. Not sure if that meant he was being proactive or the push failed.

Either way woke up this morning to the window to accept the trial. Didn't have to install an update or anything and the car only used a few MB over night. Funny enough the large advertisment image to buy AP in the options is gone. I just see 16DAY TRIAL and if I click on it can buy it from there (which I'll do after a bit of testing).


----------



## BenG

BigBri said:


> If anyone calls in and gets a ticket escalated let me know if all of a sudden you cant buy AP from inside the car. I didn't check before hand but I've had the option to purchase AP from the AP tab for months and all of a sudden it's gone. Pretty sure I've seen it since my previous software update.


I just called support to request V9 trial (also someone who had the 14d v8 trial) and got approval after the support agent escalated to his manager. I can confirm that the option to buy EAP is no longer available and it had been there previously.


----------



## BigBri

BenG said:


> I just called support to request V9 trial (also someone who had the 14d v8 trial) and got approval after the support agent escalated to his manager. I can confirm that the option to buy EAP is no longer available and it had been there previously.


Glad to hear! I had a pretty easy time with the second request too. I tried in November and it went nowhere.

Took me about 4 days to have the support agent email me another 24H to get the trial again.


----------



## jmb4370

Update (post #269): Enhanced Auto Pilot was back in operation when I got up this morning! Yeah! I don't know whether it was from the first service call, or the second, or the emails I sent during the 30 day trial itself.


----------



## BigBri

Tip: If you purchase AP during the trial most likely it'll charge you but NOT activate properly. Mine just spin on Activating.. for hours. If you still see a trial countdown in the car then it's not activated. I rebooted using the 2 steering wheel method and when I came back the car had a successful activation screen and any trial reference is gone. 

My poor creditcard..


----------



## marstein

The same thing happened to me. After buying on the web, the car thanked me for buying. LAter a popup stating there was a software update appeared but never went away. I rebooted and the autopilot was gone. Later it came back though.


----------



## Btk1011

BigBri said:


> Tip: If you purchase AP during the trial most likely it'll charge you but NOT activate properly. Mine just spin on Activating.. for hours. If you still see a trial countdown in the car then it's not activated. I rebooted using the 2 steering wheel method and when I came back the car had a successful activation screen and any trial reference is gone.
> 
> My poor creditcard..


I had the same experience. Purchased on the last day of trial and it just continued to spin on activating. Did the reset and it rebooted with Autopilot. However, the following day when the trial supposedly ended, my car removed autopilot. Got to work, did a reset again, then came out to go home and it was back. Haven't had issues since.


----------



## soCal_Burbanite

Tesla support never got back to me about delaying the trial. Today when I dug into the autopilot screen looking to adjust the FCW I see that I only have 24 days left On My 30 day trial. 
So tesla sets your trial period and the ‘’click accept to start your 30 day trial” message is tied to those dates, not to when you accept it. 
For a company seemingly focused on customers I’m finding some things that are not very customer focused/friendly. 
So moral is when it offers the trial you may as well click accept because there doesn’t seem to be any other option. 
I should admit that although I emailed about this I did not call. Didn’t get a reply to my mail.


----------



## DarkNRG

I got my Model 3 in the 3rd quarter mad rush (Sept 29). I just got my initial EAP 30 day trial today. I have the reduced price listed, and I will be purchasing it as intended with the proceeds from the sale of my old car.


----------



## BenG

BigBri said:


> Glad to hear! I had a pretty easy time with the second request too. I tried in November and it went nowhere.
> 
> Took me about 4 days to have the support agent email me another 24H to get the trial again.


Update: Customer support emailed me yesterday afternoon to let me know that they had reset the trial and that it would be available again this morning. Sure enough, the trial notice was on my screen this morning. The trial is for the full 30 days with a discounted purchase option for $5500. The discounted rate is also reflected in my account online. I'm definitely planning to buy after I play with some of the newer V9 features. Yay!! Many thanks to you and @jimmyle1511 for all the really helpful info about this. Happy New Year!


----------



## BigBri

BenG said:


> Update: Customer support emailed me yesterday afternoon to let me know that they had reset the trial and that it would be available again this morning. Sure enough, the trial notice was on my screen this morning. The trial is for the full 30 days with a discounted purchase option for $5500. The discounted rate is also reflected in my account online. I'm definitely planning to buy after I play with some of the newer V9 features. Yay!! Many thanks to you and @jimmyle1511 for all the really helpful info about this. Happy New Year!


Congrats! Lot of effort but it's well worth it. I'm loving V9 AP so far. 600km roadtrip and didn't need to disengage it once beyond stops.


----------



## Reid M

that is great news.. looks like Tesla is finally coming around


----------



## Giavid

So today I get the notification that I can start my trial. Unfortunately, I go out of town tomorrow for 24 days. I haven’t enabled the trial. Does anyone know how long I’ll be offered the trial? Will it still be available to me when I get back in 24 days? Also, if I select I don’t want the trial will it be offered to me again? 
Thank you for any info.
Happy New Year!🎊


----------



## SingleTrackMinded

SingleTrackMinded said:


> My trail is about to end. I didn't buy because I ddin't feel that the features would be worth the 5k. now that I've used all the features, or at least those that proved to work, here are my thoughts:
> 
> 
> Adaptive Cruise Control - This works well and I would purchase this feature a la cart if it were an option.
> Auto Steer - It works on highways where lanes are clearly marked. Seems to work best in HOV lanes. I did have it break hard on me when i approached a car broken down in the left lane (in retrospection, I should have disengaged auto steer in advance). At speeds and and when approaching turns it consistently missed the apex and turned late, I ALWAYS felt that I had to be ready to correct it. Auto Steer seemed to drift and stay to the right side of the lane often. I feel this needs work and I am unwilling to pay for this at this time.
> Auto Park - Was slow and tedious. I can park quicker. Not something I'd want to pay for.
> Summon - Novelty feature. Not really useful to me.
> So in the end, I wasn't wiling to pay 5k up front for it, now i certainly wouldn't pay 6k for it. Its software, there is no need to charge the extra 1k now. That just pisses me off more than anything. I bought in as an early adapter, I personally don't feel that playing this price increase game is the right move for Tesla.
> 
> I would love to have the Adaptive Cruise Control and maybe limited use Auto Steer and hope it improves. I'd probably pay 2-3k for it. -YMMV.


...And today I purchased the AP for $2k, right at the lower end of what I felt it should be priced at after my EAP trial.


----------



## bernie

SingleTrackMinded said:


> ...And today I purchased the AP for $2k, right at the lower end of what I felt it should be priced at after my EAP trial.


And you just cost me $2000 - I was thinking about it and didn't realize the price drop. Tesla account said up to 3 days to install. No receipt in mail box yet. I may get FSD before the price increase.


----------



## Dinozero

SingleTrackMinded said:


> ...And today I purchased the AP for $2k, right at the lower end of what I felt it should be priced at after my EAP trial.


 I did the same. And now I am racking my brain trying to decide if I want to get FSD before it goes up to $7000 again on Monday. I don't feel like the current feature suite is worth $5000 which is why I never took EAP. But from the perspective of adding value to our cars, installing a $7000 option for $3000 is tempting.


----------



## bernie

Dinozero said:


> I did the same. And now I am racking my brain trying to decide if I want to get FSD before it goes up to $7000 again on Monday. I don't feel like the current feature suite is worth $5000 which is why I never took EAP. But from the perspective of adding value to our cars, installing a $7000 option for $3000 is tempting.


I really wanted summon because of the tight spots in the garage to maneuver. And it makes my mom laugh - so $3k decision to make soon


----------



## zosoisnotaword

Dinozero said:


> I did the same. And now I am racking my brain trying to decide if I want to get FSD before it goes up to $7000 again on Monday. I don't feel like the current feature suite is worth $5000 which is why I never took EAP. But from the perspective of adding value to our cars, installing a $7000 option for $3000 is tempting.


You have a good point there. I guess it depends on if you plan on selling your car yourself in 5 years or trading it in to Tesla for a newer model. If you do the latter, you won't really be adding value. I doubt Tesla will give more for an EAP/FSD trade-in than one without it since they can add both features for free before they re-sell it. But if you plan to sell the car yourself, which is obviously going to get you more money anyway, then it definitely could be a good idea to jump on the $5k package, assuming Tesla doesn't permanently decrease prices down the road.

I'm still having a hard time justifying it. I just get the feeling that by the time I want to sell my car (4 years) EAP/FSD won't be as expensive.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded

bernie said:


> I really wanted summon because of the tight spots in the garage to maneuver. And it makes my mom laugh - so $3k decision to make soon


$3k is a lot of money for a parlor trick. That is, if that's all you are using it for.


----------



## webdriverguy

SingleTrackMinded said:


> $3k is a lot of money for a parlor trick. That is, if that's all you are using it for.


if advanced summon works as expected then it will be truly impressive


----------



## Dinozero

zosoisnotaword said:


> You have a good point there. I guess it depends on if you plan on selling your car yourself in 5 years or trading it in to Tesla for a newer model. If you do the latter, you won't really be adding value. I doubt Tesla will give more for an EAP/FSD trade-in than one without it since they can add both features for free before they re-sell it. But if you plan to sell the car yourself, which is obviously going to get you more money anyway, then it definitely could be a good idea to jump on the $5k package, assuming Tesla doesn't permanently decrease prices down the road.
> 
> I'm still having a hard time justifying it. I just get the feeling that by the time I want to sell my car (4 years) EAP/FSD won't be as expensive.


Man. I share your thoughts, I really feel like the market will drive down these features. Like they did. Competition will make it worse. But Elon Musk personally saying the lower price was a mistake has me wondering if they can ever do it again? And how?

Also, I guess depending on how great and true these "FSD" features become the price could actually go up.

I do plan on keeping my car for a long time. So I am not sure about the resell value. Then again part of what makes keeping the car longer more easy and enjoyable is the continuous updates that keep coming out and making the car better. It does feel like the majority of the future updates and cool features will be for the people that have FST.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

Dinozero said:


> It does feel like the majority of the future updates and cool features will be for the people that have FST.


Yeah, I plan to sell mine in 4 years to get a performance model, and I'll go with FSD then for sure. It's just not close to where I want it to be yet.


----------



## PNWmisty

Dinozero said:


> Also, I guess depending on how great and true these "FSD" features become the price could actually go up.


Once it's fully functional the price WILL go up, and not just a little but way up! People are willing to pay a lot for additional safety and it's not going "live" until it's many times safer than the average human. Of course that's a very low bar. So until the steering wheel and pedals are removed, I'll still be monitoring it at least somewhat actively (when I sense the risk level has risen).



> It does feel like the majority of the future updates and cool features will be for the people that have FST.


That's a good point (assuming you mean "FSD"). There's only so much cool stuff you can do that won't be considered part of FSD.


----------



## PNWmisty

zosoisnotaword said:


> Yeah, I plan to sell mine in 4 years to get a performance model, and I'll go with FSD then for sure. It's just not close to where I want it to be yet.


I think we all want it to get much better. And I think you will be shocked as to how quickly it improves and where it will be in two years.


----------



## B Graysmark

last Saturday 16th march I purchased a model 3. The Delivery specialist did a very poor job of showing me around the vehicle and was in a hurry to get rid of me as a model X was inbound. I left the dealership without even knowing how to use cruise control and with a 200 mile journey home ahead of me. I called a friend who works for Tesla to ask how to engage the cruise control and when I did I found I had access to Auto Pilot aswell. I hadn't purchased it nor did I see any information asking me to opt into a trial. My question is : Did the dealership activate the trial without telling me? Secondly does the trial version show that it is a trial during the trial period.


----------



## SimonMatthews

B Graysmark said:


> last Saturday 16th march I purchased a model 3. The Delivery specialist did a very poor job of showing me around the vehicle and was in a hurry to get rid of me as a model X was inbound. I left the dealership without even knowing how to use cruise control and with a 200 mile journey home ahead of me. I called a friend who works for Tesla to ask how to engage the cruise control and when I did I found I had access to Auto Pilot aswell. I hadn't purchased it nor did I see any information asking me to opt into a trial. My question is : Did the dealership activate the trial without telling me? Secondly does the trial version show that it is a trial during the trial period.


We we took delivery of our Model 3, the delivery specialist started walking away without showing us how to put the car in drive/reverse mode.


----------



## MelindaV

SimonMatthews said:


> We we took delivery of our Model 3, the delivery specialist started walking away without showing us how to put the car in drive/reverse mode.


The Model 3 is the only car I had the delivery person show me anything on the car. 
The other cars i've purchased from dealerships handed me the set of keys and barely explained where in the lot the car was parked. (let alone feel they needed to show me how to put it in gear, not that I needed them to).


----------



## SimonMatthews

MrMannnilow said:


> Don't they send you a link to quick videos in the app on how to do all this stuff?


My wife is the account holder, but I don't think they sent anything.

We got our Model 3 early in the ramp up: delivery was April last year.


----------



## SimonMatthews

MelindaV said:


> The Model 3 is the only car I had the delivery person show me anything on the car.
> The other cars i've purchased from dealerships handed me the set of keys and barely explained where in the lot the car was parked. (let alone feel they needed to show me how to put it in gear, not that I needed them to).


Most modern ICE vehicles have a fairly standard set of controls. EVs, not so much. Our Leaf has a very different control for Drive/park/reverse.

With our Leaf, the dealer screwed up and did not have the car ready (charged) when they said it would be, but they brought it over later that evening and their specialist spent quite some time showing us how it all worked. I had test-driven one so I had basic knowledge of the controls.


----------



## TrevP

SimonMatthews said:


> We we took delivery of our Model 3, the delivery specialist started walking away without showing us how to put the car in drive/reverse mode.


Don't worry about the delivery people, our community has you covered!

Check out our Model 3 tutorial videos that cover the car


----------



## rufener

Heads up, FSD trials are abruptly ending (weeks) early and there is no fix. Really hurt me, personally, as I specifically planned a cross-state trip this weekend. It might be news. 🤷‍♂️ Tesla answer was “pay for it”. See attached screenshots.


----------

